# New season of "Strictly Come Dancing" - hurrah!



## spanglechick (Sep 13, 2007)

Woo hoo!  The new season of "Strictly..." is nearly upon us (I reckon it'll be about two weeks), and they've announced the lineup.  I think it looks very, very good in places.


The girls:

Alesha Dixon (from Mis-Teeq) - dancing with Matthew Cutler
Gabby Logan (BBC Sport - ex rhythmic gymnast) - dancing with James Jordan
Kate Garraway (from GMTV) - dancing with the sainted Anton du Beke
Kelly Brook (model/"actress"/sleb girlfriend) - dancing with Brendan Cole
Letitia Dean (Sharon off Enders) - dancing with Darren Bennet
Penny Lancaster-Stewart (Rod Stewart's missus/model) - dancing with Ian Waite
Stephanie Beacham (complete legend of trash tv) - dancing with Vincent Simone


The boys:

Brian Capron (ex Corrie baddy) - dancing with Karen Hardy
Dominic Littlewood (BBC haggling expert) - dancing with Lilia Kopylova
Gethin Jones (from Blue Peter) - dancing with Camilla Dallerup
John Barnes (ex footballer) - dancing with Nicole Cutler
Kenny Logan (Rugby player, married to Gabby) - dancing with Ola Jordan
Matt di Angelo (Deano Wickes off Enders) - dancing with Flavia Cacace
Wiilie Thorne (snooker dude) - dancing with Erin Boag

Hmm - the pairing of Kelly Brook and Brendan Cole is cynical, but should be good.  Smart money's got to be on Gabby Logan, Kelly Brook, Penny L-S or Alesha - the boys are more of a mystery, I think.  

Letitia Dean might be a dark horse, as might the Blue Peter chap.

Kate and Anton will be adorable to watch.  I can't wait!


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 13, 2007)

FFS ! I reckon any show with celebrities doing things that the public get to vote for should be limited to  6 weeks per year per channel so the utter bollockness of it all is severly limited


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 13, 2007)

Termite Man said:
			
		

> FFS ! I reckon any show with celebrities doing things that the public get to vote for should be limited to  6 weeks per year per channel so the utter bollockness of it all is severly limited


i don't watch any of the others, but there's something about strictly...


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 13, 2007)

In fact I'm going to say that anyone who watches this tripe is either a moronic idiot or a drama teacher


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 13, 2007)

Termite Man said:
			
		

> In fact I'm going to say that anyone who watches this tripe is either a moronic idiot or a drama teacher


yeah - you tell that to Ms T, or Biddlybee...  and they're just the urbanites i've been in the same room with while watching it.


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 13, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> yeah - you tell that to Ms T, or Biddlybee...  and they're just the urbanites i've been in the same room with while watching it.



I suspect such intelligent upstanding members of the community like Bee and MsT were just humouring the drama teacher in you


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 13, 2007)

I suppose SCD is slightly better than big brother though !


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 13, 2007)

Beacham or Dixon ftw


----------



## Melinda (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh what a cast! Its going to be glorious! With the exception of the Blue Peter dude (no idea what he's like), it looks like they have set it up for a woman to win this year!

Im loving the Logan family battle though!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 13, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Beacham or Dixon ftw


oh, stephanie beacham's a proper ledge, and they have paired her with that silly boy who was louisa's partner last time, so it should be fun to watch - but she's far too old to stay the course - it's a fucking punishing schedule, and she must be well into her sixties.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 13, 2007)

Termite Man said:
			
		

> I suspect such intelligent upstanding members of the community like Bee and MsT were just humouring the drama teacher in you


nah - in fact, i seem to recall hendo's quite keen too - though that might just be Lilia Kopaloadafthis.


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 13, 2007)

Termite Man said:
			
		

> FFS ! I reckon any show with celebrities doing things that the public get to vote for should be limited to  6 weeks per year per channel so the utter bollockness of it all is severly limited



STFU my bets on Karen & Brian


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 13, 2007)

avu9lives said:
			
		

> STFU my bets on Karen & Brian


Karen is amazing, but Brian is shurely too old?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 7, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> Karen is amazing, but Brian is shurely too old?


Now - I wasn't really worried about Brian, but to lose Karen in the first week is heartbreaking.


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Oct 7, 2007)

WHy don't they do a season with the professionals with people off the street?

Stipulating no stage-school experience (so as to sort out the head starts and the stage-school brat element), no record deals nor management company deals (to sift out the glamour models and wannabe boy blands).

I think that would work. It's a bit like my old dance school only with cameras!


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 7, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> dancing with Brendan Cole


I don't know about tv stuff but if this is the Kiwi lad who danced with that Kaplinski newsreader woman about three years ago then I have had some chats with him and he seems a top bloke to me - why is the pairing cynical?


Kaplinski, now, on her there are many stories  . . .


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 7, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> I don't know about tv stuff but if this is the Kiwi lad who danced with that Kaplinski newsreader woman about three years ago then I have had some chats with him and he seems a top bloke to me - why is the pairing cynical?
> 
> 
> Kaplinski, now, on her there are many stories  . . .


because he has provided loads of tabloid coverage about his firey relationships with his partners - stories of sexual tension and footage of him being all alpha male and domineering in rehearsal.  Kelly brook is good tabloid fodder too.  All adds to the publicity element for the show.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 7, 2007)

Prince Rhyus said:
			
		

> WHy don't they do a season with the professionals with people off the street?
> 
> Stipulating no stage-school experience (so as to sort out the head starts and the stage-school brat element), no record deals nor management company deals (to sift out the glamour models and wannabe boy blands).
> 
> I think that would work. It's a bit like my old dance school only with cameras!


real people off the street wouldn't be able to do as much rehearsing, along with holding down jobs - ramps was doing pretty much eighty hours a week some weeks last year.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay, I didn’t know about that. I didn’t get that impression of him at all. I think he even lived off wildly trendy Wallington High Street, at least then.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 7, 2007)

I very much fancy Eastenders boy and Blue Peter boy.

And Anton Du Beke....


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 7, 2007)

I very much fancy Kelly Brook.


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 7, 2007)

I was really looking forward to this, but now I find myself in student accomodation with a fiddly indoor aerial which delivers me only a very crackly Channel 5


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 7, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> Woo hoo!  The new season of "Strictly..." is nearly upon us (I reckon it'll be about two weeks), and they've announced the lineup.  I think it looks very, very good in places.
> 
> 
> The girls:
> ...



Yes I'd watch that Letitia Dean, an old work colleague went to school with her, in Woburn Sands (I think it was), apparently she was by far the best at ballet, and my colleague, who is the same height as she is (tiny) was always paired with her and constantly humiliated because she can't dance at all.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 8, 2007)

Gutted I missed last night's show (I'm always much more interested in the girls, for some reason) - who was any cop, and who was rubbish?

So Brian's gone? Not surprised really, but it is a shame for Karen. My sister in law will be pleased though, she's taken against her for some reason


----------



## Ms T (Oct 8, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> nah - in fact, i seem to recall hendo's quite keen too - though that might just be Lilia Kopaloadafthis.



He likes Camilla Dialherup as well, and Ola, who looks much better without make-up.  

I think we should have a Strictly Dancing gathering with cocktails and snacks!


----------



## secretsquirrel (Oct 8, 2007)

This is the *only* reality/celeb nonsense that I'll watch. And I fucking love it! Perfect for winter evening teatime  

Bit worried they're stretching the format too far by doing the Sunday evening 'dance off' (surely not designed to compete with the X Factor?!  ) but we'll see.

Reckon the girls are a lot stronger than the boys this year. Although I think that little monkeyman Dominic could be one to watch.

Poor Letitia! She is a bit of a melon on tentacles* - especially in those bloody outfits! Unsurprisingly, Kelly looks fab and I think Alesha's gonna be great. And Stephanie is the most wonderful old skool diva  

Oh, and I got a tear in my eye when Willie Thorne did his waltz. And again when he was spared the dance off. Bless him! (I'm such a sad fuck)

*Thank you Sylvia Plath


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 8, 2007)

My lady is obsessed with this....hence I invariably end up catching it....was impressed with Willy though was shocked at how bad Kelly Brook was....john Barnes to win....


----------



## breasticles (Oct 8, 2007)

THE MONKEYMAN NEEDS TO GO. he is the televisual equivalent of having a hair wrapped round your toe, inside your sock. i can't bear him. 

i am very sad about brian and karen going. that woman is a legend. if kate garraway's feet are still wronged- up next week and i lose anton as well, i'm essentially hibernating until christmas because all the joy will have gone from my life. 

that's possibly a weensy bit hyperbolic. but i do love karen and anton so.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah, I do find monkeyman slightly creepy tbh.

How could I forget about Anton? He's lovely. D'ya remember in the last series when they sat him next to Rob Brydon?!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 8, 2007)

is it only me who watches "it takes two" every night? 

I adore claudia.  I want her to be my sister. 

MsT, That's a rather splendid idea.  Maybe we could invent cocktails and name them after the dancers...


----------



## zoooo (Oct 8, 2007)

I love Claudia too! Is she still talking incessantly about small woodland animals?

Why does Anton always get the duds??! I thought he might be okay this year with her, but now she's managed to go lame in both legs. Bloody buggering bollocks....


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 8, 2007)

I was creeped out by Dominic too (shudders).

Alesha and Penny are looking like early favourites with a lot of folk, but for me, it has to be John Barnes. 

(but thats mainly because I think he's all lovely and cuddly  )


----------



## Ms T (Oct 8, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> MsT, That's a rather splendid idea.  Maybe we could invent cocktails and name them after the dancers...



Oooh yes.  We'd have to have a Russian Minx for Lilia and a Dancing Diva for Stephanie.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 8, 2007)

Good God. How much more z list celebrity pap can they churn out? This country is absolutely obsessed with celebrities!! Stop feeding them!!!!! 

They don't even stop there, its every fecking morning on BBC Breakfast they get the same 'Strictly Come Dancing' this or 'Skating on Ice' that 'slebs' on the couch to talk about how amazing it was and promote it all again. FUCK OFF!!!!   Can't even escape it on GMTV, if its not 'Celebrity Jungle' toss or 'Hollywood Gossip' or whatnot, they're filming Keith Cheggers acting like a moron running round housing estates with a giant cheque.

Bring back Top Of The Pops, TFI Friday and the Word! Proper Telly.


----------



## Melinda (Oct 16, 2007)

Im really feeling Claudia Winkleman's tops this week. Loving the Edwardian style blouses.  

She's looking a little thin though?


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 21, 2007)

I can't believe John and Willie are in the bottom two, along with their respective partners of course. People of Britain, you have no shame (and no taste) 

My money is still on a Kelly/Alesha cat fight for the trophy, with blokey off Eastenders as the dark horse.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 21, 2007)

yup, all of that.  thing is, apart from the scary woman with five foot long legs, i don't want anyone to go!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 21, 2007)

It's true  

Penny is a bit scary, isn't she? She looked positively deranged in the rehearsal clips.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 21, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> It's true
> 
> Penny is a bit scary, isn't she? She looked positively deranged in the rehearsal clips.


 i missed her dance.  i missed the first six. fucking start time keeps fucking changing.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 21, 2007)

I only saw bits and pieces as well, didn't see her whole performance...but she didn't look at all comfortable with the jive.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 21, 2007)

Matt off Eastenders is a surprisingly great dancer!

And hurray for the public (presumably) giving Kate the pity vote and therefore keeping Anton in for another week. 

Still in love with Gethin too.


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 27, 2007)

Got my telly working at last, so now I can watch this! Have to get into this year's contestents now. There's not many I've heard of  

Love watching the dancing whatever tho


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 27, 2007)

hurrah!

the way to really get into it is to watch the bbc2 programme - mon-fri 6.30pm 

you keep track of training and really get to know all the contestants and pros and judges and it's just brillimiant!


----------



## Melinda (Oct 27, 2007)

Why is Dominic Littlewood always grabbing on Lillia's arse? It makes me quite queasy. Im not surprised to hear the judges say the same thing. 

Aleisha should have been marked higher.

Im watching this back on Sky plus about half an hour behind the show, Kate's on next.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 27, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Kate's on next.


yeah.. that's a funny one.


----------



## Melinda (Oct 27, 2007)

Ive got my hands across my mouth!


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 27, 2007)

Cracking entertainment and cleavage!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 27, 2007)

what more could you ask?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 27, 2007)

Dom's perving and arse grabbing makes me feel ill.

Kenny Logan looks like Frankenstein and Kate is supremely awful. Kelly will win. I reckon.

I love this programme, its the only TV I watch apart from Newsnight


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 27, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Dom's perving and arse grabbing makes me feel ill.
> 
> Kenny Logan looks like Frankenstein and Kate is supremely awful.




Oh yes  ! After watching that i reckon Matt is in with a damn good chance, but watch out for Letitia ...... could spring a suprise here.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 28, 2007)

Why were they so mean to Gethin? I thought he was good. But what do I know about dancing.
Still, they never give him any encouragement. Bunch of fuckwits. He's on Blue Peter! He is genetically predisposed to trying jolly hard.


----------



## Melinda (Oct 28, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Oh yes  ! After watching that i reckon Matt is in with a damn good chance, but watch out for Letitia ...... could spring a suprise here.


Im not liking Letitia and Im suprised at that, I thought I would. I hate her dresses and the unecessary fanny flashes she keeps traumatising me with. 

Gethin is goodlooking but so very asexual.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 28, 2007)

I missed it again this weekend (bloody social engagements) and there's not footage of Garraway on YouTube yet.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2007)

watch the results show, there'll be clips.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 28, 2007)

OMG. Even from those tiny clips, I can tell she is the worst dancer on this earth. Poor woman.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> OMG. Even from those tiny clips, I can tell she is the worst dancer on this earth. Poor woman.


she's MUCH better than fiona phillips was!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2007)

just thought - probably she'll have to do it again for the dance off!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 28, 2007)

She's really not THAT bad. The bad bits are bad, but there are good bits inbetween...
Kenny however, that charisma-less rugby(?) player is AWFUL.
But as usual it's a woman that gets all the bitchy comments directed at her. Grumble.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 28, 2007)

No, Kenny looked pretty shit too. But Kate just looks so wooden and uncomfortable. I like her as a breakfast tv presenter and really thought she'd do well on this, but I'm not seeing it.

Surprised they kept Penny over Gabby though, she's enthusiastic but nowhere near as clean and defined IMO.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 28, 2007)

shockah result!

 no way should rubbish Kate stay - that was because of Anton the housewives choice - and Kenny picked over Gabby!!!! 

Gabby is a good dancer. But maybe her naked competitiveness and low profile with women because a sports presenter knocked her out? 

Poor show though, this is meant to be a dance show not a popularity contest


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2007)

How angry were the judges?  I thought Len was going to strop off! 

i was saying to monkeygrinder - there's no _reason_ for the public to vote for gabby or penny.  They both have fairly unpopular partners (if you read the fansites) too.

but i can't pretend i wasn't shocked.


----------



## Melinda (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah Gabby's partner was a total cock last year, he bullied that woman from Dead ringers, deeply unpleasant.

Why dont people like Ian though? I loved him with Zoe Ball and Denise Lewis!


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 28, 2007)

it was a shit result - i'm still in shock.  However, its  ALWAYS a popularity contest until the later rounds.  Gabby doesn't come over that well - her innate competetiveness isn't going to be appealing to yer average bod. 

Kate should have gone - she has to have this years 'Truly Awful' award.

ETA - Kenny reminds me a bit of Peter Schmeichel, but without the personality, poor lad


----------



## Melinda (Oct 28, 2007)

They are a just a    couple! Must be some dull arse conversations over breakfast!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Yeah Gabby's partner was a total cock last year, he bullied that woman from Dead ringers, deeply unpleasant.
> 
> Why dont people like Ian though? I loved him with Zoe Ball and Denise Lewis!


Popular word to describe him is "smug".

Dunno, he just seems a bit bland to me.  And he has horrible hair.


----------



## Melinda (Oct 28, 2007)

His hair does have a certain 'Andy Crane- cast iron hair-do' quality to it!

I like a bit of swaggery/ smug on a male dancer! The American version Dancing with the Stars has loads more arrogant tits on it. As much as I love Aleisha and Kelly, I think Im enjoying the American series more.

Maksim Chmerkovsky (dancing with Mel B) is bite- your- own- hand- off- sexy and as a dancer is so much more in your face than even Brendan. He doesnt put up with any of her bullshit tantrums either.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 28, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> His hair does have a certain 'Andy Crane- cast iron hair-do' quality to it!
> 
> I like a bit of swaggery/ smug on a male dancer! The American version Dancing with the Stars has loads more arrogant tits on it. As much as I love Aleisha and Kelly, I think Im enjoying the American series more.
> 
> Maksim Chmerkovsky (dancing with Mel B) is bite- your- own- hand- off- sexy and as a dancer is so much more in your face than even Brendan. He doesnt put up with any of her bullshit tantrums either.




Brendan gets on my tits. He's an arrogant, up-his-own arse wee gobshite and he seriously rubs me up the wrong way  .

He needs a partner who can stand up to his crap and that ain't Kelly Brook.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Brendan gets on my tits. He's an arrogant, up-his-own arse wee gobshite and he seriously rubs me up the wrong way  .
> 
> He needs a partner who can stand up to his crap and that ain't Kelly Brook.


but he's soooo intimidated by kelly brook he's being all nice and puppy-like.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 28, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> but he's soooo intimidated by kelly brook he's being all nice and puppy-like.




i reckon he's more intimidated by the oh-so-gorgeous baldie that is Billy Zane.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2007)

Can anyone explain how the voting works? Don't you vote for the people you think are best? Could Kate Clodhopper win if the public vote for her?


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 28, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Can anyone explain how the voting works? Don't you vote for the people you think are best? Could Kate Clodhopper win if the public vote for her?




Well, thats what you are supposed to do. But people vote for those who they like best, as simple as that.


----------



## Melinda (Oct 28, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> but he's soooo intimidated by kelly brook he's being all nice and puppy-like.


Yes! He has been less obnoxious this season. 

That said, Kelly has said that she and Brendan had a rather agressive row in the training room, she ran out into the street shouting for him to leave her alone and he followed her into the street, also yelling. 

Problem was paparazzi were hanging about in the street too! I think she told that story on It Takes Two.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Well, thats what you are supposed to do. But people vote for those who they like best, as simple as that.



I don't watch GMTV so don't know who she is but is she particularly lovely or something? John Barnes I can see people voting for because he's just so cuddly schmooshy. But I don't get her appeal


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2007)

no - but she could, in theory, come second.

on the saturday show, the dancers get a certain number of points, based on where they ranked that week with the judges.  If there are, say 11 couples, then the best couple gets 11 points, the second best 10 points, and so on.

then there are another 11 points available for the couple who get the biggest phone vote, 10 points for the couple with the second biggest phone vote, and so on.

The two couples with the lowest combined points (from their judges rankings and the phone vote rankings) have to do the dance off, and then the judges get the final say in who leaves.

in the event of a tie in points at the combining stage, the couple with the higher viewer vote are ranked higher.

You never find out the overall rankings for the couples who aren't in the last two - although obviously, you know the judge's rankings for them.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I don't watch GMTV so don't know who she is but is she particularly lovely or something? John Barnes I can see people voting for because he's just so cuddly schmooshy. But I don't get her appeal


she is lovely - she's a mate of my sister.

but there's also a strong history of supporting the underdog on strictly.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Well, thats what you are supposed to do. But people vote for those who they like best, as simple as that.


ime/o the voting gets more serious and less about popularity in the last few programmes.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> she is lovely - she's a mate of my sister.
> 
> but there's also a strong history of supporting the underdog on strictly.



Ahh I see 

Curses. I'm getting drawn in. I will be like my friend, telling the foal that In the Night Garden isn't on and it's dancing instead  (we join in the dancing though and he quite likes it)


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2007)

strictly is fabulous, fabulous viewing.  give in, sweetheart.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> strictly is fabulous, fabulous viewing.  give in, sweetheart.



I'm going to have to get cocktails though.  You can't watch ballroom dancing without cocktails


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to get cocktails though.  You can't watch ballroom dancing without cocktails


and why does that require a rolleyes?

cocktails are the perfect start to a saturday night...


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> and why does that require a rolleyes?
> 
> cocktails are the perfect start to a saturday night...



Slippery slope innit? You have cocktails, you're going out. Me, I'll be having cocktails, putting on my spangly dress and getting baby sick all down me


----------



## ramjamclub (Oct 28, 2007)

*Great program*

I have to admit to being a fan of SCD. It's a great program that gives you some glamour and gosh every week.
Surprised about this weeks  voting. 
Dominic is not as bad as he is portrayed, he can move!
Kelly must be a cert for the final.
Penny seems to get the votes of the jury because of her famous husband.
she is ungainly and lumpy in her performances.
Matt was a pleasant surprise. He will go far.
Brendan doing 3 lifts is just a wind up.


----------



## strung out (Oct 28, 2007)

craig revel horwood came into my shop last week. he bought some blankets and stuff.


----------



## ramjamclub (Oct 28, 2007)

strung_out said:
			
		

> craig revel horwood came into my shop last week. he bought some blankets and stuff.


How did you judge him


----------



## strung out (Oct 28, 2007)

he seemed a bit up his own arse but was friendly enough. had a conversation about whether i used to be in scouts.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 28, 2007)

Aww.
You've pulled!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 29, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Slippery slope innit? You have cocktails, you're going out. Me, I'll be having cocktails, putting on my spangly dress and getting baby sick all down me


better than staying in your day clothes, drinking tea and getting baby sick down you!


----------



## secretsquirrel (Oct 29, 2007)

I bet Gabby threw the most God Almighty strop after she got voted out. Jesus, I'd have liked to have been a fly on the wall in the Logan household when they got back  

Thank fuck for once Letitia wasn't doing her Posh Spice pout at the camera every fucking minute. It's like watching some unholy crossbreed of Babs Windsor and a Moomin with a trout pout stuck on the front. She's much more likeable when she just smiles although she's a bit of a galleon in full sail - especially in the purple creation!

I'm pretty sure everyone's voting for Anton just to give him the chance to actually get a few rounds in (btw he danced with Jan Ravens last year, arrogant twat danced with that bint off of Casualty who truly was awful). Did you see Anton's leap during their Paso Doble show dance? Blimey! I *heart* the Paso Doble - can't wait to see Alesha and Kelly let rip with it (I hope they get to do it and not the fucking foxtrot!)


----------



## zoooo (Oct 29, 2007)

Anton makes me feel funny in my tummy.  
I don't care why people are voting them in, I just hope they carry on!


----------



## Melinda (Oct 30, 2007)

Letitia Dean's hair extensions are bugging me.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 1, 2007)

Is there somewhere I can find a list of the SCD music?

I want to find out the titles of some of the latin stuff.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 2, 2007)

I met Kenny Logan yesterday because I booked him as a guest on the radio show I work on.  He was talking about the fact that he couldn't read or write properly until he was 30.

He was lovely - I might actually vote for him now!


----------



## Melinda (Nov 3, 2007)

Ive heard Kenny talk quite movingly about that before. He welled up and started to cry. It was sooooooo moving. 


Dom and Lillia!  He was being irritating, agressive and constantly questioning her judgement- she properly told him off. She told him she hated him and that she would leave the partnership if she could!  I REALLY dislike him. Creeps me the fuck out.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 3, 2007)

He's a slimy, greasy fuckwad  (Dom, not Kenny)


----------



## zoooo (Nov 3, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Dom and Lillia!  He was being irritating, agressive and constantly questioning her judgement- she properly told him off. She told him she hated him and that she would leave the partnership if she could!  I REALLY dislike him. Creeps me the fuck out.



?
When did that happen?


----------



## Melinda (Nov 3, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> ?
> When did that happen?


 It was rehersal footage shown on Claudia Winkleman's It Takes Two last night. During their rehersals, Lillia was angry and disgusted at him, he was really revolting her. 

He was badgering her, questioning her teaching techniques rather rudely, talking over her and when her tone of voice changed ('Im the professional, respect what I have to say')  he continued having a go quite agressively. They were shouting at each other.
She told him she didnt like him and didnt want to dance with him and in a temper he called it quits for the night.  

The next morning Lillia told Dom that she hated him to his face, Dom tried to laugh it off,  but she wasnt having any of it. 

While he was dancing she kept turning to the camera and saying she didnt like him. There was a rather unconvincing make up hug in the studio. Lillia hates him.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm not surprised, all the repellent the perving he does  - all that arse grabbing i_n every single routine, even the group routines _ is foul and unnecessary and I thought she looked uncomfortable with him - after the dances he manhandles her into a hug, rather than them both embracing spontaneously like most couples do.

 I wish you could vote people OUT rather than in, like with BB.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 3, 2007)

He is REPULSIVE. My partner just told me about an article from The Sun last week:


> STRICTLY Come Dancing star Dominic Littlewood has sparked a saucy whodunnit – after bragging he spent the weekend with a co-star.
> 
> Pint-sized telly presenter Dom, 42, told the crew on the BBC1 reality show that he had enjoyed more than a foxtrot with one of his fellow dancers.
> 
> ...


 That said, I dont think anyone believes him, the article ends:



> IT wouldn’t work with lofty Penny Lancaster. Dom’s even shorter than her hubby Rod Stewart.
> 
> PERHAPS cheeky Dom spent the weekend, erm, dancing solo with a star – himself.




http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/article380006.ece


----------



## zoooo (Nov 3, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> It was rehersal footage shown on Claudia Winkleman's It Takes Two last night. During their rehersals, Lillia was angry and disgusted at him, he was really revolting her.
> 
> He was badgering her, questioning her teaching techniques rather rudely, talking over her and when her tone of voice changed ('Im the professional, respect what I have to say')  he continued having a go quite agressively. They were shouting at each other.
> She told him she didnt like him and didnt want to dance with him and in a temper he called it quits for the night.
> ...



Oh wow, I so wish I'd seen that!
*goes to youtube in hope*


----------



## Melinda (Nov 4, 2007)

Alesha and Matt were lovely; loved her dress and the music and it was ethereal fairytale stuff. Beautiful. 

Ha! did you see Lillia and Dom dancing? 
They were better than I expected and for a few seconds after they finished, I thought, "Raproachment! They have defintely made it up!" That is until Dominic started with his completely uncalled for attack on the judges- right before the scores were called! He was SOOO rude and agressive! Small Man Syndrome on display for all to see. 

_He knew_ the judges would undermark him because apparently 'they always did!' The looks of disgust he got off Len and Arlene! And Lillia standing beside him had the most frozen smile in the world!  We were doing impressions of her clenched teeth!

And ha ha to Kelly! Slated by the judges! After her arrogant defence of 'liftgate' and her "No one talks to us anyway,' comments during the week, the support in the waiting room was very muted after her dance, as it was in the audience too.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 4, 2007)

And Kate danced without stumbling about!
Yay!


----------



## Melinda (Nov 4, 2007)

Yay indeed! she is so lovely! Anton really swept her along- it was lovely!

I dug Kenny in his kilt too! GRrrrrrr! Miaow


----------



## zoooo (Nov 4, 2007)

Actually so did I. And I've kind of hated Kenny so far. But um. Grr.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 4, 2007)

I think Brendan and Kelly might be in the dance-off this week.  They are sooo getting on my tits.  And maybe pervy Dominic - but Lilia's so popular I'm sure people are voting for her rather than him.

Loved Matt and Alesha and Flavia and Matt.  And was glad that Kate did a lot better this week.  Anton was chuffed to bits, bless him.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 4, 2007)

Ooh, just found out who's gone out on the digitalspy spoiler thread.
'citing.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 5, 2007)

Delighted Dom has gone, there is something so self pitying yet agressive about him. Him rolling his eyes during the judges dance off decision made me really dslike him. 

He and Lillia spent the final dance wrestling, with her trying to remove his hands from her person. He was like an octoptus, remove one hand and there's another to replace it. Urgh. 

On the show he said 'the better man won,' apparently this morning, he's in 'The Mirror' claiming the whole thing is rigged and slagging the show. He is claiming yet again that he was deliberately undermarked and that the judges have favourites. What because he's some big loss to the world of dance? Really charmless man  what an ego! Who does he think he is?! Lillia is well shot of him.

The professional group dancing on the results show was AMAZING! The Viennese waltz and the candy coloured dresses! Just beautiful! And we were all spellbound by the Birmingham Royal Ballet.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 5, 2007)

Totally agree about Dom.




			
				Melinda said:
			
		

> The professional group dancing on the results show was AMAZING! The Viennese waltz and the candy coloured dresses! Just beautiful!



Yes! Anton especially was ace.

I still don't like ballroom dancing as a whole, but now and again even I think it can be quite beautiful.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 5, 2007)

So glad Dom's gone. He's been making me feel quite queasy. Missed saturday's show so only caught the dance off last night. Was transfixed by the way his thumb kept rubbing her arm as they waited for the votes. I would have wanted to stab him in the hand if he'd done that to me!

So, shame Lillia is out - but I bet she's glad she doesn't have to dance with that little tosswad again. 

Alesha or Matt to win!


----------



## Melinda (Nov 5, 2007)

Ive just had a text saying that Alesha and Eastenders Matt are dating?!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 5, 2007)

I thought he was seeing Flavia...


----------



## Melinda (Nov 5, 2007)

Thats what I thought! I texted a mate and got back the news he was with Alesha and that everyone knows about it?!

Flavia is AMAZING looking, loving her haircut.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 5, 2007)

Alesha's all grown up and stuff with a kid isn't she?
Matt's only about 18 himself.
I can't see it!
Although I certainly wouldn't say no myself.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 5, 2007)

Kelly and Brendan to go, unless she takes this all serious and puts some effort into it next week....


----------



## lemontop (Nov 5, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I thought he was seeing Flavia...



Nah, Flavia and Vincent Simone are a couple  (too much knowledge). Did Dom & Lillia show up on It Takes Two? Felt so sorry for Lillia during that final dance, she literally had to prize Dom's arms off. 

Has anyone else noticed the weird weird faces Letitia pulls when dancing?! For an actress she's very bad at putting on a natural face.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes, they were both there, smiley on the sofa, Lillia charming and beautiful as ever.

Claudia didnt mention Dom's bitchfest in The Mirror, she allowed him to get  away with 'the better man won.' 

It felt very unreal watching it, like everyone was acting. Having watched back that final dance, it has to be the shortest on record, Darren sweeps over, gets between his wife and Dom and manouveres her away. She has behaved so professionally. So many people noticed... especially his thumb moving up and down her arm during the dance off judging.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 5, 2007)

He was trying to undo her dress i thought , during their final dance...


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 5, 2007)

I am _so pleased_ that repellent little perv with a giant head has gone, he made my skin crawl. 

I hope Kelly gets it together, she is a good dancer but that paso was shite. Alesha is the best, just magical. Is she really snogging Matt?

Ooooh.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2007)

Just watched the judge's decision on YouTube. The relief on her face when Nicole hugs her is plain for all to see  What a vile creature Dom is, ugh. He'd have lost that thumb if I was in her shoes.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 10, 2007)

Strange choice of frock for Tess tonight. I would love it on someone more suited to it, but the colour and cut do nothing for her.

Gethin was a bit good! I loved that.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 10, 2007)

Just about to say what is the usually deliciously dressed Tess wearing tonight? It's so Dynasty!

Gethin was great! Im about half an hour behind you, watching this.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 10, 2007)

Ive a soft spot for Penny, Im sad she didnt score higher. 

Matt's doing SO well! Love Flavia's dress!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 10, 2007)

Penny is likeable and enthusiastic, but her moves are still quite sloppily executed IMO. It must be quite hard doing partnered dances when you're so tall...not that I'd know (on either count).

I felt really bad for Letitia just now - the judges could have made much more constructive criticism of her instead of just cussing her stiff hips. She was sharp and fast and accurate, I thought, and performed well.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 10, 2007)

Ouch for Letitia. Tears too.

John Barnes was sooo cool! I was dancing along!  
Kelly was beautiful and so was Alesha who didnt deserve FOURTH!! place.

Kate is on thin ice- her or Penny to go?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 10, 2007)

kate, i think.

it's about now that they start ditching the lame-duck underdogs.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 10, 2007)

I think Kate will go too. 
But, Anton got his chest out and everything...


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 10, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> kate, i think.
> 
> it's about now that they start ditching the lame-duck underdogs.



yep I agree. 


Kate HAS to go this week, bless her.
I  adore John Barnes - he's just soooo lovely and cuddly and I want to take him home. And he can move a bit  
Kenny - improving every week. I'm pleasantly suprised.
Penny - I reckon it must take a long time for the nerve impulses to get down those gorgeous long legs to her feet, cos she's awfully lumpy on her feet for one so elegantly built.
Kelly - didn't she look stunning? Loved that dance.
Alesha - just fab
Matt - looks like my plumber but fab despite that
Letitia - got some good legs has that woman. Thought she would have scored higher.
Gethin - excellent. A lovely, lovely, elegant, smooth and graceful performance

Its gonna get very tight and very interesting from here on in


----------



## Melinda (Nov 10, 2007)

AND he was wearing velvet trousers!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 11, 2007)

Anton was?!
I don't think I looked below the chestal region.

I know who goes again.  Curse my inability to resist spoiler pages. The bottom two is a suprise too. :O


----------



## Melinda (Nov 11, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Anton was?!
> I don't think I looked below the chestal region.


It was very furry! He looks so funny doing latin! 
I would be so happy if next year they gave him to someone with some rhythm and who isnt elderly! He's so safe and gentle, they give him to people who need taking care of.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow- suprise bottom two?!  Dont tell me Kate gets through again!

Matt/ Letitia/ Penny? 

Dont tell me the answer, merely indicate subtley if Im in the right area


----------



## zoooo (Nov 11, 2007)

Erm. You kind of are in the correct general area, yes. 

Eek!





			
				Melinda said:
			
		

> It was very furry! He looks so funny doing latin!
> I would be so happy if next year they gave him to someone with some rhythm and who isnt elderly! He's so safe and gentle, they give him to people who need taking care of.



Ohmygod, I know! I've just been looking at some of the partners he's had over the years. 
Lesley Garret.
Esther Rantzen!
Jan Ravens.
They HAVE to give him a young pretty pop star who's good at dancing next year. Or it's a conspiracy.


----------



## ramjamclub (Nov 11, 2007)

Penny has to go, she maybe only a good pole dancer in the end.
Dom might be personality wise not so hot be he could dance.
The dance off  is sometimes too much based on who is the best personality.

Penny is in the dance off with Matt.......Penny for the chop I think


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm still in shock that Kate went thru - she was terrible as usual.

I'm soooo glad Matt stayed - how the hell he ended up in the dance off I don't know. It had to be Penny.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 11, 2007)

*wails*
Oh no! Oh no! 

I love Penny, she is so very lovely and a soft and gentle person too. As much as I like Matt, I dont think I would have been this 'upset' if he had gone. Poor Penny! 

Matt also looks devastated, he'll be a wreck next week. You must feel so very exposed. 

I do wish they would release voting numbers information.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 11, 2007)

John Barrowman did a dancey bit!
*swoon*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 11, 2007)

How the hell is she still in?????????????

bloody GMTV voting public!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## zoooo (Nov 11, 2007)

Because people don't want to lose Anton? Dunno.
Also she's the underdog, but without being annoying, unlike Fiona last year.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 11, 2007)

god yes - she's much less vile, and much less shite, actually, than fiona.  (two years ago).

i didn't like penny, so i'm glad she went.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 11, 2007)

Its gotta be Anton. Kate is so spectacularly bad that how she is still in at this stage is a mystery.  Given who is left she HAS to go next week.....although given the way the great british public is voting I suppose anything can happen.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 11, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> god yes - she's much less vile, and much less shite, actually, than fiona.  (two years ago).
> 
> i didn't like penny, so i'm glad she went.




Yes i actually like kate,,,,,fiona was orrible!!

i just feel sorry for the better dancers loosing out, although i thought Penny was quite fake, really she thought she was gonna win it


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 11, 2007)

Kate was trying her best last night, bless her, but she's just too stiff and wooden. Still, I won't miss Penny. I think you're right SB, she had a bit of a false modesty thing going. At least Gabby Logan was upfront about her competitiveness, and she was a better dancer too - she should still be in IMO.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 11, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> god yes - she's much less vile, and much less shite, actually, than fiona.  (two years ago).



Oops!
So who was the token rubbish one last year?


----------



## Melinda (Nov 12, 2007)

Penny isnt fake! She's the real deal-  Glamazon with a heart of gold. 

I like Kate,  but she is really very bad


----------



## ramjamclub (Nov 12, 2007)

Now that Anton has bared his chest, what must he do to save Kate this week?


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 12, 2007)

It's obvious isn't it - get his cock out


----------



## ramjamclub (Nov 12, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> It's obvious isn't it - get his cock out


that would get at least 3 of the jury votes. Not Len's


----------



## Melinda (Nov 12, 2007)

I dont think Anton has one.  He has a smooth plastic bump, like Alan Rickman's  Archangel Gabriel in Dogma. Or Barbie's ken.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 12, 2007)

Maybe he's got a mangina.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 12, 2007)

Noooo! Not Old Gregg!
Don't ruin it for me. I'm sure he has a lovely package.
He keeps mentioning wearing hotpants. Which for some reason, although potentially horrifying, I still want to see.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 13, 2007)

Zooooo - did you see your John Barrowman on ITT tonight? They filmed and followed him backstage on Saturday.

Currently Im obsessing (a bit late actually) over Kerry Ellis as Elphaba in Wicked the Musical, and Ive just been watching footage of John Barrowman elaborately toasting Kerry at Gay Pride earlier this year. He's so very lovely.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes! I saw him!
And he said Gethin is his favourite. Hurrah!

As anyone who's seen that clip on youtube of them both doing a 'make' together on Blue Peter will know, they got on raaather well. Yum.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 13, 2007)

Im off to look for that Youtube clip! Is Gethin a gayer? I think John just likes very pretty boys. Im not feeling Gethin, thought I clapped his performance on Saturday, Camilla's dresses are always awful, and Im shallow enough for that to matter!

I was suprised by Mark Frith calling Gethin/ Camilla and Brendan/ Kelly for the final. He thinks Aleisha will fall the way of Gabby and Penny.

I really hope thats not true- Aleish FTW!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 13, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Im off to look for that Youtube clip! Is Gethin a gayer? I think John just likes very pretty boys. Im not feeling Gethin, thought I clapped his performance on Saturday, Camilla's dresses are always awful, and Im shallow enough for that to matter!
> 
> I was suprised by Mark Frith calling Gethin/ Camilla and Brendan/ Kelly for the final. He thinks Aleisha will fall the way of Gabby and Penny.
> 
> I really hope thats not true- Aleish FTW!




Gayer?????


----------



## zoooo (Nov 13, 2007)

Haha. No I don't think he's a gayer. But who knows!

The clip is just a wonderful example of upper arm baring, slightly flirty manliness. If he was gay they'd make an ace looking couple.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 14, 2007)

Tbh, Kelly's irritating me. I love the fact that Aleisha so obviously loves taking part. She looks gorgeous, she's graceful but can shake her thang and she looks like she'd be a right laugh on a night out. What's not to like? Is it true her and Matt have paired off in real life? *hopeful*


----------



## Melinda (Nov 14, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Yes! I saw him!
> And he said Gethin is his favourite. Hurrah!
> 
> As anyone who's seen that clip on youtube of them both doing a 'make' together on Blue Peter will know, they got on raaather well. Yum.


 Found the clip! Its so funny to see John having to be so restrained and well behaved!   "Must stay...away from....innuendo... !"
He must have had SUCH a laugh doing that!


Secretsquirrel-  Im so shallow that seeing Kelly dancing divinely in the pretty yellow  dress made me like her all over again.  But Aleisha FTW!


----------



## Melinda (Nov 17, 2007)

Just turned the telly on, 10 mins late just in time to see Brendan standing in pink jewelled shoes. Im disturbed. 

Will now attempt to watch from the beginning.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Just turned the telly on, 10 mins late just in time to see Brendan standing in pink jewelled shoes. Im disturbed.
> 
> Will now attempt to watch from the beginning.


pink, jewelled high heels - methinks he's been hiding something of a lack of height differential with kelly!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 17, 2007)

The female professionals are really showing off tonight eh? Ola did all the work in her and Kenny's dance, and Camilla was proper going for it just now.

Gethin looks a bit like Sylar, it's starting to disturb me


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2007)

both cases, it's trying o distract from a weak partner, tho?

actually, i thought gethin did a good job.  slebs always struggle with the rumba.

kenny, though - i couldn't tell what dance he was sposed to be doing!  

edit - actually, pretty fair scores for gethin.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah, I thought Gethin was alright. Kenny was just walking around with a purposeful look on his face. Lame-o!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2007)

do you think john has really hunchy shoulders - he reminds me of the honey monster.  i like him, but i dunno why he can't stand up straight.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 17, 2007)

Just seen Kenny! "Well at least the humping was in time!"

Ola is just so hot, I LOVED her dress! She's so very booby!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2007)

I thought Kate was really good.

she wass so much better than kenny!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 17, 2007)

Considering how much that must have fucking hurt, I think she did very well - much better than last week


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 17, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Gethin looks a bit like Sylar, it's starting to disturb me



OMG! *that's* who he reminds me of!  

Once again, Alesha was just fabulous. I actually voted for her this week. But I have a real soft spot for Matt too  

Please, please, please people stop voting for frickin' Kenny and Kate. Kenny's just rubbish and - much as a like Anton - Kate really doesn't deserve to stay in any longer.

Have to say well done to Letitia - she's stopped pouting and I think she's done really well. 

Ooooh. I *heart* SCD. Every week I have a tear in my eye about something cos I'm such a soppy arse!


----------



## Melinda (Nov 17, 2007)

Re: Kate, I thought the VT footage shown  before her dance was so out of order. To go round the country to find people saying she's rubbish and doesnt deserve to be there was really horrible. 

Her dance stunk, but it made me feel so sad to see her holding back tears.

Alesha was sooo wonderful- I love her and Matt. And I loved how Kenny was so generous with his applause when they came into to scoring room.  Kenny is a lovely genuine guy.  No fake clapping from him!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2007)

it's definately alesha ftw, i reckon - she has mass public apeal, is genuinely likeable, seems a bit vulnerable, has real talent.

Kelly's too glam/smug, and i don't think matt has the appeal.  John has the appeal, but also honey monster shoulders.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 17, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> do you think john has really hunchy shoulders - he reminds me of the honey monster. i like him, but i dunno why he can't stand up straight.


Years being a tight, compact midfielder I think. He's quite squat, and hunching is part of his frame now. 



Ooh does anyone watch Dancing with the Stars in the US? Gloria Estefan  provided the music in the results show. Jesus she was good!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 17, 2007)

Ohmygod, he DOES look like Sylar!!
He can still be my favourite though.

WHYYY are the judges such arseholes to Kate?
a) it's mean, she's obviously about to cry, and only a true f*ckwit will still go ahead with their rehearsed bitchy oneliners in the face of that, 
and b) if they really want her out they've got to stop making the public feel sorry for them.

Anyway, Gethin got fair scores in the end, but not fair comments.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 17, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> it's definately alesha ftw, i reckon - she has mass public apeal, is genuinely likeable, seems a bit vulnerable, has real talent.
> 
> Kelly's too glam/smug, and i don't think matt has the appeal. John has the appeal, but also honey monster shoulders.


Kelly's not my favourite either, but I so appreciate the way she looks and her manner of dancing. She looked so good tonight- those legs! However she does seem improbably confident - almost every time she is interviewed there are these tiny arrogant asides "I want my jive to be better than Jill Halfpenny's."

You can be that nakidly ambitious in the American version, but not here.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 17, 2007)

Who's going to cheat and find out the result today? (Me.)

I'll still watch tomorrow though, Lee Mead!




			
				May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Let's face it, Sylar is HOT. Evil, maybe, unhinged, deffo, but still pin-me-up-against-the-wall-and-ravish-me hot.



Goodness me yes. I'd give Mohinder a ravish first, but Sylar second. Or maybe Peter... Hmm.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 17, 2007)

But Sylar would make you do rude things 

But then he'd eat you out 

Mohinder always looks so greasy and sweaty though. Plus hes a plank of wood. 
Nathan Petrelli or DL for me ladies.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 17, 2007)

Alesha was just wonderful - looked gorgeous, danced beautifully. If anyone is totally made of win it has to be her.

Liking Kelly less and less each week.

Still want to take John Barnes home.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 17, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> But Sylar would make you do rude things
> 
> But then he'd eat you out
> 
> ...



Noo, Mohinder is beautiful and lovely!

But what you say of Sylar is true, and now I have to go and lie down in a darkened room.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> But Sylar would make you do rude things
> 
> But then he'd eat you out
> 
> ...


would it be wrong to want to be causght in the crossfire between sylar and peter?

(and matt parkman, and nathan... )


----------



## Looby (Nov 17, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Noo, Mohinder is beautiful and lovely!
> 
> But what you say of Sylar is true, and now I have to go and lie down in a darkened room.




Who the fuck are Sylar and Mohinder?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 17, 2007)

They are fictional characters from Heroes. 
Who apparently have inspired thoughts of hot orgy situations among us all.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 17, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> would it be wrong to want to be causght in the crossfire between sylar and peter?
> 
> (and matt parkman, and nathan... )


Matt Parkman?? Now that's just upsetting.

Zoooo- Mohinder needs a good scrub and a hair wash.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 17, 2007)

I think he looks very clean!
And his hair soft and shiny. 

*Goes off to find picture*








Added bonus of Sylar in weird glasses.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 18, 2007)

Its the stubble. He makes me itch. 

But yes, I'll admit his hair looks clean enough in that photo


----------



## Ranu (Nov 18, 2007)

From personal knowledge I can assure you that Gethin is not a gayer!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 18, 2007)

Ranu said:
			
		

> From personal knowledge I can assure you that Gethin is not a gayer!



Isn't Matt (of Matt and Aleisha) a gayer though?  Although he used to be married to Nicole....


----------



## Ms T (Nov 18, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Alesha was just wonderful - looked gorgeous, danced beautifully. If anyone is totally made of win it has to be her.



She's my favourite too, and really likeable.

[/QUOTE]Liking Kelly less and less each week.[/QUOTE]

She's just so damn pleased with herself. 

[/QUOTE]Still want to take John Barnes home.[/QUOTE]


----------



## zoooo (Nov 18, 2007)

Ranu said:
			
		

> From personal knowledge I can assure you that Gethin is not a gayer!



Good news for the ladies!
So are you a woman who's had him, or a man who's tried?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 18, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Matt Parkman?? Now that's just upsetting.


Noooo - there is something vey sexy, in a kind of big-bearish way, about parkman.

and remember how excellent a shag he is, now he can read minds.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 18, 2007)

Like Charlie Brooker said, he's a fat Keanu.

Mind you he also said that Mohinder was an Indian David Tennant...


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, it had to be, didn't it? Poor old Kate - trouble from day 1, bless her.

Now its starting to get serious.........


----------



## zoooo (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah, except bloody Kenny. He'd better be out next!

Gethin to win!


----------



## Melinda (Nov 20, 2007)

Missed the results show on Sunday, watched it back yesterday. 

Im sad because I LOVED the relationship Kate had with Anton. Although it was probably time for her to go. (Kenny stunk more)
He's been such a total support to her, literally carried her through this. Made her feel like he always had her back. Lovely. 
He's the dad every girl should have. 

Next year I want him to have a nubile, rhytmic gymnast!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 20, 2007)

Well said!




			
				Melinda said:
			
		

> He's been such a total support to her, literally carried her through this. Made her feel like he always had her back. Lovely.
> He's the dad every girl should have.



Aw, so true.
Although, I quite fancy him so that would be wrong.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 20, 2007)

ITT-  The body on James! *faints*


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 20, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> ITT-  The body on James! *faints*


indeed - the "guns", in fact.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 20, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> indeed - the "guns", in fact.


I had no idea I was so shallow! Im SO embarrassed!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 20, 2007)

Ha! He was hot. 

You should also try watching Blue Peter and getting ridiculously excited that they made Gethin wear a football strip.

Now *that's* embarrassing.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 24, 2007)

Bloody hell! Ola's boobs in that dress!!

John was poor- sad but true. 

Whhhhy are Letitia's dresses so ugle? On ITT  Gok Wan spoke about her body consciouness- I think its true, but understandable perhaps considering she had to dance against Penny Lancaster, Kelly and Alesha.

Does anyone actually vote?


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 24, 2007)

I know, what the hell is she wearing? It looks freakish.

I think John should be the next one to go, he looks like the Honey Monster when he dances.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 24, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> I know, what the hell is she wearing? It looks freakish.
> 
> I think John should be the next one to go, *he looks like the Honey Monster when he dances*.


I said that last week and no one agreed with me.

i liked letitia's frock this week.  they've had her in some ugly things.

did anyone see Gok Wan on ITT on friday?  he was saying she needs prettier frocks to boost her confidence, and she should be getting her bangers out.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 24, 2007)

Too true, Letitia's dress this week is a vast improvement.

(Sorry for pinching your phrase btw )

Totally not feeling Brendan and Kelly's samba! Shit choice of music, no samba atmosphere to my untrained eyes, cheesy routine, up their own arses. If they get voted out this week I won't be sad.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 24, 2007)

no - and i don't reckon kelly has a big fanbase.  too glam and smug.

but her top was really vile.  why would a girl with big boobs allow them to dress her like that??


----------



## Melinda (Nov 24, 2007)

Kelly got caned. I think the fact the two of them slagged Karen on ITT  midweek didnt help.

Agreed about the green bandana boob top!!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 24, 2007)

yes - kelly was really nasty about karen - and not only do the judges adore karen, but so do the public.  that was a real own goal.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 24, 2007)

How good was Matt?!! Aces!! Shimmey shimmey shimmey!

LOVED IT!


----------



## Melinda (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh my God- Alesha!

Stunning! Just stunning! Another league!

So happy for her and Matt!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 24, 2007)

I know I'm being thick but, who's Karen?

Matt was amazing.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 24, 2007)

Karen is the Pro who danced and won with Mark Ramprakash last year. She's also an experienced dancing judge.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 24, 2007)

Grrr, I missed Matt and Flavia because I was dishing up dinner 

Alesha was incredible though. The final needs to be about the two of them - I'd be happy for either couple to win.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 24, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Karen is the Pro who danced and won with Mark Ramprakash last year. She's also an experienced dancing judge.



Ohhhhh. Of course!
I think I missed them slagging her off though. Darn it.

In answer to an earlier question, I've never voted in my life, until tonight.
Which probably means the kiss of death to who I voted for...


----------



## Melinda (Nov 24, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Grrr, I missed Matt and Flavia because I was dishing up dinner
> 
> Alesha was incredible though. The final needs to be about the two of them - I'd be happy for either couple to win.


Oh he was wonderful! Really committed to it and instead of being embarrassed he really went for it! He looked great. 

Alesha was just - there arent words! Her legs, her hair, the heels, the DRESS!!!


Zoooo who'd you vote for?!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 24, 2007)

*whispers so as not to jinx it*

Gethin.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 24, 2007)

Do you know what else I loved? Ola, Kenny and Letitia in the background as  Alesha's tens rolled in! Especially Kenny!

They were all jumping and clapping, arms in the air and yelling for all they were worth. They really are a fab, supportive group of people!

Matt Cutler really showcases Alesha- fabulous relationship there. 


Tonight Matt Di Angelo and Alesha were better than ANYTHING in the American Dancing with the Stars, even Mel B looks pale in comparison.

Zoooo--Gethin?!! Inspired by you Im voting tonight for the first time- once for Matt and once for Alesha!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 24, 2007)

Hurrah!
It was basically because I want him to stay in, and I'm nervous about him this week.
I don't think he was better than Matt or anything. I'm not mental...


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 24, 2007)

i've never voted - not even for jill halfpenny, who i wanted to win more than life itself.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 24, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Karen is the Pro who danced and won with Mark Ramprakash last year. She's also an experienced dancing judge.




What did she say about her???? 

I'll duff her up myself


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm totally torn - Matt then Alesha? Or Alesha then Matt? 

Please God, let Kelly be voted out. I'm not sure who irritates me more, her or the petulant git she dances with.

(but I think it'll probably be my lovely John 'tell 'em about the hunny, mummy' Barnes  )


----------



## zoooo (Nov 25, 2007)

I knoooowwwww who went out!!

I don't know why I keep coming on here and saying that. I'm just so excited I have to share.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 25, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I knoooowwwww who went out!!
> 
> I don't know why I keep coming on here and saying that. I'm just so excited I have to share.




Just whisper it quietly to me....I promise I won't tell anyone............


----------



## zoooo (Nov 25, 2007)

Well.... the celeb who went out was one of the ones you would expect, but the other celeb in the bottom two was more of a surprise...

Ooh. Cryptic...


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 25, 2007)

stoppit right now!


no spoilers on this thread, please!


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 25, 2007)

Alesha is so made of win. I voted for her again.

Kelly must have pissed off the wardobe staff to have ended up in that ropey outfit which made her look like she had no waist and saggy norks. I thought I'd like her but I don;t and I can't stand that twat Brendan.

Matt looked slightly manic rolling his eyes and cracking his jaw in his dance but he did the steps  beautifully. Is there truth in the rumour that he's fallen for Flavia? And Mr BK is convinced that Camilla and Gethin have got it on because they were very touchy feely with each other...


----------



## zoooo (Nov 25, 2007)

I hope not!
Gethin must stay pure and untouched. Unless by me, naturally.




			
				spanglechick said:
			
		

> stoppit right now!
> 
> 
> no spoilers on this thread, please!



Sorry! 
I will self flagellate and also shut up.


----------



## Looby (Nov 25, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I hope not!
> Gethin must stay pure and untouched. Unless by me, naturally.
> 
> 
> ...




How do you know before us? Have you go insider knowledge?

I loved the Dirty Dancing and I'm glad Kenny got to do 'the lift' and hasn't Letitia got amazing legs?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 25, 2007)

Nope, I just read the digitalspy forum, they seem to have 'contacts'. (Hope I didn't ruin it for anyone, by the way :/)

I agree - they should let Letitia wear sexier dresses. No wonder she's got a complex!


----------



## Melinda (Nov 25, 2007)

Agreed- the Dirty Dancing routine was so good! Kenny and Ola were just wonderful! Ever since his 'kilted paso' Ive been rather partial to Kenny! He puts in so much effort.

They can adjust their own dresses I think Zoooo, I remember last year Louisa asking the dress makers to slashe her outfits shorter and shorter. Letitia is the most 'normal' body type there and I wish she would be confident enough to make her dresses shorter and more revealing. Bangers out Tish!


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 26, 2007)

Missed it on Saturday so only got to see the Sunday programme – wished I could have seen Matt’s and Alesha’s full dances. I wish Alesha was my mate – she’s just 100% loveliness   Conversely, Kelly’s *really* getting on my tits now (no pun intended) – I thought serves you right when she looked like she was going to cry because she was in the bottom two. Poor old John just looked resigned! In fact, I’d rather Kenny stayed in now than Kelly – he might be a plank on the dancefloor but he does come across as a genuinely nice bloke.

Oh – and what did Kelly say about Karen? Dying to know…


----------



## Melinda (Nov 26, 2007)

youtube is your friend! *Does Fairy Godmother dance!*

Alesha and Matthew


Matt and Flavia

Watch out for Matt's shimmy for Arlene!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 26, 2007)

Basically, Karen had said on ITT that their jive last week had lacked a little chemistry.

Claudia brought it up with Kelly and Brendan and Kelly was all "Well, we learnt early on that Karen has a problem witrh us, so I think we don't have to worry too much about what she thinks" or words to that effect.

I'll accept other versions of that, btw - but that seemed to be the jist.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 26, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> youtube is your friend! *Does Fairy Godmother dance!*
> 
> Alesha and Matthew
> 
> ...




Ta  Will have to watch at work as our broadband's a bit rubbish at home and it just looks like a series of stills set to music!


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow! Especially Matt and Flavia - surely they've got to be shagging?!


----------



## Melinda (Nov 27, 2007)

Good wasnt it! 

I know what you mean about those two! But I was told that he and Alesha were inseperable, and someone else said Vincent was Flavia's partner in more ways than one?

Still, its all good! We just need to get Letiticia out of her mums dresses now.


----------



## breasticles (Nov 27, 2007)

so i reckon its time to start predicting the last three, dont you? i reckon after last saturday that, barring almighty audience cockups, matt and alesha have got to be shoo-ins.... but who's the third? i'm going for letitia. gethin's peaked, i reckon, kelly just doesn't strike me as having the public backing, and kenny... well he's just rubbish. 

watching the group dance on youtube last night i realised how much i want alesha to win when i actually got a lump in my throat watching her dance. this always happens to me around week 8- watching my favourite makes me cry a little bit.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 27, 2007)

yup - i think letitia for third. - and alesha will win.

gethin has the teen vote, but that's split with matt.  Tish has the vote from the older, less lithe and fresh faced women (like me) who make up a huge number of the viewership.

Plus the eastenders fans.

Plus the gay icon vote.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 27, 2007)

I think it will be Matt and Alesha for first and second place, Gethin for third. 
I think Gethin has a bit of a gay vote going for him too, though he's not an icon. (yet!)


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 27, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I think it will be Matt and Alesha for first and second place, Gethin for third.
> I think Gethin has a bit of a gay vote going for him too, though he's not an icon. (yet!)


but i don't think if tish and gethin went head to head in a dance off, that the judges would save him.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not sure.
I just can't predict the judges very well this year.
I know they'd save Alesha and Matt over anyone, but I can't tell with the rest.
Maybe *shock horror* it would actually depend on how well they danced on the night, like it's supposed to...
(As if.)


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 27, 2007)

As long as Alesha and Matt never have to go head to head. SURELY that could never happen?!?  

@ breasticles - yup, I'm generally damp of eye by the end of SCD - that waltz Alesha did the other week had me welling up like a good 'un!

I have to say I really do _like_ Kenny now - he always seems so pleased when someone else does well. But it really is time he went bless him...


----------



## zoooo (Nov 27, 2007)

They'd save Alesha if that happened.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 27, 2007)

sorry for butting into this thread and for probably being quite dim, but who exactly _is_ Aleesha? (as in why is she a 'celebrity'). Is she a singer?


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 27, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> sorry for butting into this thread and for probably being quite dim, but who exactly _is_ Aleesha? (as in why is she a 'celebrity'). Is she a singer?



She used to be in a girl band called Mystique _ages_ ago.

ETA: sorry, that should have been spelled 'Mis-teeq'  Wiki entry here...

ETA a bit more - 'Scandalous' was the one song that might have registered on your consciousness...


----------



## zoooo (Nov 27, 2007)

Was she the scrappy one that did the screechy rapping bits?
She seems like too much of a lady now to have been that annoying one.

I may have got my girl R&B groups mixed up though...


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 27, 2007)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> She used to be in a girl band called Mystique _ages_ ago.
> 
> ETA: sorry, that should have been spelled 'Mis-teeq'  Wiki entry here...
> 
> ETA a bit more - 'Scandalous' was the one song that might have registered on your consciousness...



oh yeah. I remember the song. Can't say i specifically remember her though. 
Damn,  won't be able to get that song out my head now


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 27, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Was she the scrappy one that did the screechy rapping bits?
> She seems like too much of a lady now to have been that annoying one.
> 
> I may have got my girl R&B groups mixed up though...



Yeah, she was. God my brain is full of useless shite..!


----------



## Melinda (Nov 27, 2007)

Matt and Flavia are on Paul O'Grady now!

Being ever so charming!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 27, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> but i don't think if tish and gethin went head to head in a dance off, that the judges would save him.



I dunno though...Leticia has that certain extra something in the ballroom, but she struggles physically with the latin - her hips won't lie  Gethin has less sparkle but is more versatile...

Tough call!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 27, 2007)

Camilla's had an acting coach in (like some of them did last year) to help Gethin with his 'expressing emotions problem' that the judges say he has, so this week I reckon he's going to be even better.
Am excited.
I think he has the waltz and the salsa to do this week. Yum.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 27, 2007)

I saw that Zoooo-  Im still not feeling Gethin!

Loved the Matt and Aleisha VT though!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 27, 2007)

Awww.
I'd love to feel Gethin...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 27, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> Basically, Karen had said on ITT that their jive last week had lacked a little chemistry.
> 
> Claudia brought it up with Kelly and Brendan and Kelly was all "Well, we learnt early on that Karen has a problem witrh us, so I think we don't have to worry too much about what she thinks" or words to that effect.
> 
> I'll accept other versions of that, btw - but that seemed to be the jist.




BITCH....I'll scratch her eyes out!!!!!!!


----------



## Melinda (Nov 27, 2007)

Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> BITCH....I'll scratch her eyes out!!!!!!!


She's a bit fierce SB! I reckon she'd take you in a scrap   [/goading]


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 28, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Matt and Flavia




   

That was hot.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 28, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> That was hot.


 Im in absolute agreement! He totally committed to it and it showed! He has that professional male dancer hip action thing going on. 

I didnt know the music,  but it was fab! The step over her head and lifting her up with his foot was  . 

Loving him and Flavia-  she is slammingly hot.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 28, 2007)

Letiticia looks SO well on all the dancing and exercise. She's on ITT.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 30, 2007)

Blimey - apparently Kelly's Dad has died.  Bet the judges feel bad for giving her a pasting on Saturday.  Claudia said on ITT that she was planning to dance on Saturday in her Dad's memory, but I wouldn't blame her for pulling out.

http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/tv_and_radio/article2966671.ece


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 30, 2007)

Apologies for source  but according to this link she's pulled out! Blimey.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 30, 2007)

Poor Kelly.

I wonder if that means there won't be an eviction? Or if they'll just have two in the final instead of three.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 30, 2007)

how did they do it last year, when whassisocks was too ill and had to drop out week two?  they had an extra week then but i can't remember how it was resolved.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 30, 2007)

oh btw - yes, of course poor kelly, but does it make me a bad person if i say i'm a little dissapointed cos i wanted to see her lose out with the public again and again.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 30, 2007)

2 in the final instead of 3.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh poo. I was hoping the mighty Gethin would get a week's reprieve.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 30, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> 2 in the final instead of 3.


i thought that was what happened.

Kanda, have you investigated, or are you a closet strictly fan with a good memory? [/strangely impressed]


----------



## Kanda (Nov 30, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> i thought that was what happened.
> 
> Kanda, have you investigated, or are you a closet strictly fan with a good memory? [/strangely impressed]



I can't believe I posted it. It was in the paper I found in the cubicle whilst having a sit down in the bog this morning...


----------



## Looby (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm sure I read that Kelly was carrying on, but I can't remember where.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 30, 2007)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> I'm sure I read that Kelly was carrying on, but I can't remember where.



Her intention was to carry on but apparently it's been a bit hard to do so... 


Right, that's it, twice I posted in this fecking thread now  *smacks head into desk repeatedly*


----------



## Looby (Nov 30, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Her intention was to carry on but apparently it's been a bit hard to do so...
> 
> 
> Right, that's it, twice I posted in this fecking thread now  *smacks head into desk repeatedly*



Very quickly too, you must have been watching closely.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 30, 2007)

Bored at work spamming New Posts button


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 30, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Her intention was to carry on but apparently it's been a bit hard to do so...
> 
> 
> Right, that's it, twice I posted in this fecking thread now  *smacks head into desk repeatedly*


[singing] Kanda likes Strictly, Kanda likes Strictly... [/singing]


----------



## Kanda (Nov 30, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> [singing] Kanda likes Strictly, Kanda likes Strictly... [/singing]



I don't, at all. 

My flatmates do though, usually they are such TV Remote Nazi's for anything like this, I've moved the PS3 and all my films upstairs cos of this crap...!!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 30, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> I don't, at all.
> 
> My flatmates do though, usually they are such TV Remote Nazi's for anything like this, I've moved the PS3 and all my films upstairs cos of this crap...!!


nothing to be ashamed of - Pretty ladies in skimpy clothes doing bendy things - what's not to like?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 30, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> nothing to be ashamed of - Pretty ladies in skimpy clothes doing bendy things - what's not to like?



Not really my cup of tea. If I wanted pretty ladies doing bendy things.. well.. I wouldn't turn the TV on!!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 30, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Not really my cup of tea. If I wanted pretty ladies doing bendy things.. well.. I wouldn't turn the TV on!!


yeah, yeah...  you just snap your fingers and they come running...


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 30, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> oh btw - yes, of course poor kelly, but does it make me a bad person if i say i'm a little dissapointed cos i wanted to see her lose out with the public again and again.



Clearly, I am a bad person too...


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 1, 2007)

Is it wrong that I'm excited about tonight already? (Kanda, you don't need to answer this )


----------



## zoooo (Dec 1, 2007)

I have to work tonight!
*sets the video*

My new favourite gif...


----------



## Melinda (Dec 1, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I have to work tonight!
> *sets the video*
> 
> My new favourite gif...


You cant get enough of the boy love  

I think if you swapped Matt for John Barrowman, you'd combust.


----------



## Melinda (Dec 1, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> oh btw - yes, of course poor kelly, but does it make me a bad person if i say i'm a little dissapointed cos i wanted to see her lose out with the public again and again.


^^^ This!

Shocking news for her though. Awful.

In Dancing with the stars over the past few weeks, Marie Osmond lost her dad and Jane Seymour lost her mum.


----------



## breasticles (Dec 1, 2007)

it's hypnotic. i can't... stop.... watching. 

(i don't even really fancy either them. but still. it's mesmerising.)


----------



## zoooo (Dec 1, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> You cant get enough of the boy love
> 
> I think if you swapped Matt for John Barrowman, you'd combust.



Oh my gawd.  
You've got a winner, there!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 1, 2007)

see - it's not that leticia's dress was horrible, just that it squashed her boobs so horribly.

why don't they accomodate her tits, ffs? 

btw - did she run off to throw up?


----------



## secretsquirrel (Dec 1, 2007)

Yup. Really impressed with Gethin this week - the acting coach DID work miracles as Len said. I voted for Alesha again


----------



## Melinda (Dec 1, 2007)

OMGZ!?!- Letiticia ran off?

Ive had to Sky Plus this as Im supervising (badly!) some algebra! I'll probably watch it tmw. 

What happened!


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 1, 2007)

Tough week!

Matt seemed really nervous and looked like he'd lost his sparkle tonight. Gethin was AMAZING. 

I had a horrible feeling Alesha was going to spoon it, she was so serious and worried-looking...right up until she got on the dancefloor. Her tango was awesome.

Poor old Let, getting two such unflattering dances to do in one week. I thought that was really unfortunate.


----------



## Melinda (Dec 1, 2007)

Letiticia had cha cha and what else ...( quickstep?) what went wrong?!


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 1, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Letiticia had cha cha and what else ...( quickstep?) what went wrong?!



Nothing particularly, just that they seem to be the two dances that rely most on lightness and bounce. Her dress for the cha cha made her look solid in the middle, and there were a couple of those dip-down-spin-round moves designed to show off lightness of touch, that just emphasised all the wrong things.

Apparently she's been sick all week, she ran off after the quickstep (while being interviewed by Tess) as she looked all shaky and white. We suspect she puked. (((Let)))


----------



## Melinda (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh no, thats really bad. She seems to dwell on things long afterwards too, so that really could shake her up for a while. She's very fragile in an actressy kind of way, she needs so much bolstering and reassurance. Anton would have been a good partner for her I think.

Ive been talking about her dresses from the start- they make her look big, clumpy and solid. Always huge blocks of colour, long sleeves, bizarre piping and overly long- totally unflattering. Her best dress was the black and green Paso one.

Also during  the week, Len said something about her heels being too high and her tipping forward- maybe she should go down  an  inch.

If the Americans can take Leila Ali (a muscley female boxer ffs!) and cut her gowns to look sexy and dainty- why cant wardrobe take Letiticia in hand here?


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 1, 2007)

It's true, the wardrobe dept have not been doing their best for Leticia. Even the colours they've chosen for her have been wrong, in the main - for the quickstep tonight she was wearing purple satin


----------



## zoooo (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow, Gethin was fantastic!!
Blimey.

And that see-through shirt was a good move.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 2, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Wow, Gethin was fantastic!!
> Blimey.



Blimey indeed - he was bloody marvellous! Loved both the dances from begining to end.




			
				zoooo said:
			
		

> And that see-through shirt was a good move.



Yes, yes it was  . More see thru shirts dammit!!

And are Ola's outfits getting more and more revealing or is it my imagination? I was worried that if she had even a minor wardrobe malfunction it would be like Janet Jackson at the Superbowl all over again!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 2, 2007)

Vincent and Flavia's waltz has given me goosebumps  

*surreptitiously wipes away a tear*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 2, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Vincent and Flavia's waltz has given me goosebumps
> 
> *surreptitiously wipes away a tear*




I just burst out crying


----------



## zoooo (Dec 2, 2007)

It was really beautiful.
When he's dancing Vincent's great, but I couldn't put up with him the rest of the time! Flavia needs a medal.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 2, 2007)

kylie didnt sing live...booooooooo


----------



## zoooo (Dec 2, 2007)

Boo indeed.

They need to get Take That on.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 2, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Boo indeed.
> 
> They need to get Take That on.



Quite...!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 3, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> It was really beautiful.
> When he's dancing Vincent's great, but I couldn't put up with him the rest of the time! Flavia needs a medal.



As hendo succintly put it last night: "Vincent's a cock". 

I thought Tess's heavy hinting about a romance between Matt and Flavia was hilarious. 

Sad to see Kenny go, but it really was about time.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Dec 3, 2007)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I thought Tess's heavy hinting about a romance between Matt and Flavia was hilarious.



Subtle. As. A. Tonne. Brick. 




			
				Ms T said:
			
		

> Sad to see Kenny go, but it really was about time.



Thank fuck!


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes...next week it should be Leticia, and then it will be anybody's competition I reckon!


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 3, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Yes...next week it should be Leticia, and then it will be anybody's competition I reckon!



Yep - if Gethin keeps up this improvement he's easily a contender. Matt's a bit up and down and Alesha has set the bar so high for herself the pressure is really on for her to maintain it. I think Geth boyo might sneak in by the backdoor and take everyone unaware.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 3, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> . I think Geth boyo might sneak in by the backdoor and take everyone unaware.




yep thats about his style


----------



## secretsquirrel (Dec 3, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Yes...next week it should be Leticia, and then it will be anybody's competition I reckon!



Uh huh. My prediction too. Reckon our Matt is just a bit too knackered from shagging to give a consistent performance on the dancefloor too  

(Still want Alesha to win though)


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 3, 2007)

I still want Alesha to win, definitely. But I wouldn't be too disappointed if Gethin or Matt won, as long as they showed form on the night.

Alesha's the only one who's been consistently excellent week on week.


----------



## Melinda (Dec 8, 2007)

Gethin was great again,  he really has lost his sense of inhibition. 
 Hated Camilla's yellow dress though- it was like a  buy one, get one free.


----------



## Melinda (Dec 8, 2007)

The top half of Alesha's dress was very 'Indian' in inspiration. The lace was was sooo beautiful. Love love loved the dress. 

I want one!

Plus- Letiticia looks AMAZING! For the first time her dress actually suits her, the use of the nude fabric is so much more daring and flattering. 100% better than  the purple disaster from last week.


----------



## Looby (Dec 8, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> The top half of Alesha's dress was very 'Indian' in inspiration. The lace was was sooo beautiful. Love love loved the dress.
> 
> I want one!
> 
> Plus- Letiticia looks AMAZING! For the first time her dress actually suits her, the use of the nude fabric is so much more daring and flattering. 100% better than  the purple disaster from last week.



Yes, that first dress was much better.

Her jive wasn't very good was it?!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2007)

no - poor leticia's jive was dreadful - very generously marked, i thought.

so, i was watching, but my mind was elsewhere - what actually happened to matt in the foxtrot?  I noticed they'd gone back to sit down and he wasn't doing anything for ages, but what happened when they were up and dancing?


----------



## Looby (Dec 8, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> no - poor leticia's jive was dreadful - very generously marked, i thought.
> 
> so, i was watching, but my mind was elsewhere - what actually happened to matt in the foxtrot?  I noticed they'd gone back to sit down and he wasn't doing anything for ages, but what happened when they were up and dancing?




It was awful I thought. He was counting out loud all the way through and completely lost it at the end, his timing was terrible. He was pissing about in rehearsals which doesn't look good.

Sorry, I was talking about the samba.


----------



## Melinda (Dec 8, 2007)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> Yes, that first dress was much better.
> 
> Her jive wasn't very good was it?!


No it wasnt.   Im sorry for her. It might be the end.  

Matt seems to be in meltdown- what on earth is going on with him? Its made me rather sad. I much prefer him to Gethin, there is so much more to his personality and I want him to shine. Matt just seizes up; it makes no sense when  he is stunning the week before. 

Alesha didnt set me alight tonight,  and they are bigging her up too much.  People will start voting for Gethin.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2007)

matt's too ambitious.  I don't like him.

leticia should probably leave this week, but I wouldn't be sad if it were Matt.  Gethin and Alesha in the final, i reckon.


----------



## Looby (Dec 8, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> No it wasnt.   Im sorry for her. It might be the end.
> 
> Matt seems to be in meltdown- what on earth is going on with him? Its made me rather sad. I much prefer him to Gethin, there is so much more to his personality and I want him to shine. Matt just seizes up; it makes no sense when  he is stunning the week before.
> 
> Alesha didnt set me alight tonight,  and they are bigging her up too much.  People will start voting for Gethin.



I don't like Matt anymore, he's a stroppy bugger and not very gracious when he gets negative comments. I am loving Gethin and would much rather he went through.


----------



## Looby (Dec 8, 2007)

Ha ha, snap spangles.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2007)

oh, and jeezus fucking christ, what on earth did they put leticia in for the jive?  As monkeyhrinder said they made her look like an american footballer.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2007)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> Ha ha, snap spangles.


yup - I really didn't like the sarcastic comment he made when his foxtrot score came through.  It was really bitter sounding.


----------



## Looby (Dec 8, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> oh, and jeezus fucking christ, what on earth did they put leticia in for the jive?  As monkeyhrinder said they made her look like an american footballer.



She did look like a bloke, she hasn't got much of a waist and they don't seem to be dressing her to define it more.

She was gurning dreadfully as well.


----------



## Melinda (Dec 8, 2007)

Gethin is pretty but he's an empty vessel for me, though I am liking him better since he saw the acting coach. He is so much improved,  he does deserve to walk into the final. 

Letiticia has been let down by her lack of self confidence, Darren isnt reassuring her enough maybe? The annoying thing is she is the most 'normal' looking woman  in the show - she isnt tall and willowy- and the dressmakers (apart from tonight) have singularly failed to make her look good.  Ive thought before now she looked like a wrestler in a dress.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 8, 2007)

Poor Matt. That was so painful to watch.

But Gethin was great again!

I still think Leticia should go over Matt though, even though this week that would seem unfair. He has potential to be amazing, we've seen it before. She just doesn't, as nice as she is.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 8, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Poor Matt. That was so painful to watch.
> 
> But Gethin was great again!
> 
> I still think Leticia should go over Matt though, even though this week that would seem unfair. He has potential to be amazing, we've seen it before. She just doesn't, as nice as she is.




agreed


----------



## Melinda (Dec 8, 2007)

Ooh Zoo where are you based? 

Moomoo has just said on another thread that John Barrowman is in Panto in Birmingham.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ooh! I'm nowhere near Birmingham, sadly.
(I've never said that before... )

I wonder who he's playing? Peter Pan?!


----------



## Melinda (Dec 8, 2007)

John is in Alladin...


----------



## zoooo (Dec 8, 2007)

Hee.
Trust him to choose the one with the most potential innuendo in the title.


----------



## breasticles (Dec 9, 2007)

i think there was an awful lot of overmarking this evening, basically as a result of len's disdain for craig. god, all the shouting. i really wanted to just reach into the telly, grab them by the collective collar and tell them to shut. the. fuck. up. total x- factor damage. 

gethin has my vote now. i normally hate all the 'journey' stuff and stick with the person whose been consistently awesome... but usually the person who's been on a journey isn't as pretty as gethin is. (it was that fondling gif last week! i was totally uninterested until the camp fondling gif!)


----------



## zoooo (Dec 9, 2007)

Ha HA!
My fondling gif plan worked.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Dec 10, 2007)

*conspiracy theory time*

I reckon that Vincent has had a word with Matt and put the fear of God into him (see News of the World article where he was slating Matt and saying he could never give Flavia what he does).

My absolutely no basis whatsoever theory was further confirmed by the awesome tango Vincent and Flavia did on Sunday and the way as he walked off he jumped up and clicked his heels together. To me (reading way too much into everything  ) that whole dance was a big 'fuck you' to Matt.

Anyway, it was time for Letica to go. The second it was obvious it was her and Alesha in the dance off she was just resigned to it in a really good humoured way. She's come across as a really nice person in this.

I want Gethin and Alesha in the final. Matt's blown it now. Too inconsistent and too easily distracted.


----------



## Melinda (Dec 10, 2007)

Interesting theory! 

Last week, Vincent and Flavia's professional waltz to "Kissing You" by Des'ree (when they both wore white) was just the best dance Ive seen. 
There was so much love, romance and yet pain there, and it seemed to me that they were almost saying goodbye to each other and Vincent was desperately showing Flavia what she meant to him. Matt had NO chance!

I still like Matt, but I grudgingly agree, he has failed to prove himself worthy of the final. 

My other concern is that the show and ITT have really overhyped Alesha.  Personally I beleive she deserves it all,  but the producers seem to be talking her up SO hard just to increase the contrarian vote and it sickens me. Alesha in the bottom two indeed!


----------



## Badger Kitten (Dec 10, 2007)

Oooooh, here is the beautiful waltz to 'Kissing You' by Vincent and Flavia, which made everyone full of weep.


*swoons at sheer loveliness of dancing*


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 10, 2007)

I've only started watching this in the last few weeks, but wondered how come in the results show, it always seems to be Vincent and Flavia doing the dancing? 

And also - I was quite annoyed on Sunday b'cos it seems the public are voting for 'pretty boys' rather than 'talent'.  Although I didn't think Aleesha was amazing as the judges did on Saturday, she was a million times better than Matt, who was pretty awful and definitely deserved to be in the bottom 2 after messing up both of his dances.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow. I missed that waltz first time round. Even watching it surreptitiously at work with the sound off it’s absolutely beautiful and it looks like he’s whispering something to her at the end. 

Matt – you’re right – she’s totally out of your league and you could never dance with her the way Vincent does. *sigh* The romance! The drama of it all!


----------



## Badger Kitten (Dec 10, 2007)

There have been other pro couples doing stuff, it's  just that the last 2 weeks it has been Matt & Flavia for some reason.


This is another one of my faves of SCD latest season - Time to Say Goodbye ( Katerine Jenkinson/Andrea Boccelli) with Anton and Erin doing a virtuoso waltz

totally spine-tingling


----------



## Ms T (Dec 10, 2007)

Hendo is totally outraged that Matt got through on the sympathy vote.  He won't stop going on about it.  He says it should have been on the news!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 10, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> I've only started watching this in the last few weeks, but wondered how come in the results show, it always seems to be Vincent and Flavia doing the dancing?
> 
> And also - I was quite annoyed on Sunday b'cos it seems the public are voting for 'pretty boys' rather than 'talent'.



If you mean Matt, fair enough. Although he's been excellent before - but if you haven't been watching long you've probably completely missed that!

But Gethin genuinely is talented, not just a pretty face by a long shot. I don't know about all this perceived wisdom that Alesha is 'The Best Dancer, Fact'.
Gethin has been easily as good as, if not better than her the last two weeks. As proved by the judges scores.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Dec 10, 2007)

'Parently he used to be a semi-pro violinist. So that's why he has very good posture.

 I think Matt is a big girl's blouse, stopping dancing and sitting down before the music ended.

He should have been in the prance-off.

 at stupid whinger Matt.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 10, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> 'Parently he used to be a semi-pro violinist. So that's why he has very good posture.



Why is that so sexy?

*Adds that fact to list... 'Got chased by a leopard'. 'Was attacked by an alligator'. 'Looks good in uniform', 'Has a pilot's license'. 'Semi-pro violinist'.*


----------



## Badger Kitten (Dec 10, 2007)

They have, erm, good training in fast fingering??


----------



## zoooo (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh my...


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 10, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> If you mean Matt, fair enough. Although he's been excellent before - but if you haven't been watching long you've probably completely missed that!
> 
> But Gethin genuinely is talented, not just a pretty face by a long shot. I don't know about all this perceived wisdom that Alesha is 'The Best Dancer, Fact'.
> Gethin has been easily as good as, if not better than her the last two weeks. As proved by the judges scores.



yes i did mean Matt. His dancing certainly wasn't better than Aleesha's on Sat, which was why i was slightly confused when she was in the bottom 2 and he wasn't.  
But yeah, Gethin is obviously talented. I think Aleesha is great but was slightly bored by her dances this week


----------



## zoooo (Dec 10, 2007)

Hurray!
You speak sense, Sir. (/Madam.)


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 10, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> yes i did mean Matt. His dancing certainly wasn't better than Aleesha's on Sat, which was why i was slightly confused when she was in the bottom 2 and he wasn't.
> But yeah, Gethin is obviously talented. I think Aleesha is great but was slightly bored by her dances this week



its the public vote innit, they always vote for the pretty boys its all the girly girly and milfs voting for the boys!! 

Matt is a sexy mover and proficient dancer when he gets it right and gethin is a dream to watch lately, but i find gethin so asexual


----------



## zoooo (Dec 10, 2007)

Really? 
I think of nothing but sex when I look at Gethin...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 10, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Really?
> I think of nothing but sex when I look at Gethin...




Nah i just dont get it sorry ....needs to be a bit more caveman like to float my boat


----------



## zoooo (Dec 10, 2007)

He is sexier in the dances where he doesn't smile - the haughty, moodier ones. Which I *think* there are two of next week.
Yay.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 11, 2007)

well i don't find Matt in the least bit sexy. There's something about him that i find a bit creepier/sleazy/off putting. Especially when he wears those shirts with half the buttons undone and has his chest hairs protruding out everywhere. Ewww


----------



## hendo (Dec 11, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> 'Parently he used to be a semi-pro violinist. So that's why he has very good posture.
> 
> I think Matt is a big girl's blouse, stopping dancing and sitting down before the music ended.
> 
> ...



I agree with this. It was a total miscarriage of justice that Matt wasn't in the dance-off, up there with the Birmingham 6.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 11, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> well i don't find Matt in the least bit sexy. There's something about him that i find a bit creepier/sleazy/off putting. Especially when he wears those shirts with half the buttons undone and has his chest hairs protruding out everywhere. Ewww




neither do i, pretty boys are crap, he just has more energy and sex appeal over gethin when doing the latin dances.......


----------



## Melinda (Dec 11, 2007)

hendo said:
			
		

> I agree with this. It was a total miscarriage of justice that Matt wasn't in the dance-off, up there with the Birmingham 6.


Travesty! It should have been on the news!


----------



## Melinda (Dec 11, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Really?
> I think of nothing but sex when I look at Gethin...






			
				Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> Nah i just dont get it sorry ....needs to be a bit more caveman like to float my boat


Im with SWB on this Zoo! Geth is completely asexual, I cant imagine he has any genitals at all.  

You would go to all the effort of being wined and dined, listening to his stories, laughing at his jokes and then.... nothing. Pooor Zoooo!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 11, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Im with SWB on this Zoo! Geth is completely asexual, I cant imagine he has any genitals at all.
> 
> You would go to all the effort of being wined and dined, listening to his stories, laughing at his jokes and then.... nothing. Pooor Zoooo!



Ha ha....innit.......BORING  *yawn*


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 11, 2007)

But he does have a very nice pert round bum.

I noticed that - oh yes indeedy, I noticed that!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 11, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> But he does have a very nice pert round bum.
> 
> I noticed that - oh yes indeedy, I noticed that!




I see it, but i aint feeling it...ya know???


----------



## zoooo (Dec 11, 2007)

The reason I like him is because he's one of 'those' boys.
You know - he seems really sweet and innocent, but then when you get him home, he turns all dirty and rough and wants to do nasty things to you.

That's my favourite type of boy.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes, Gethin is blatantly a filthy sex pig in bed.  I bed he's into handcuffs and all kinds...


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 11, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> The reason I like him is because he's one of 'those' boys.
> You know - he seems really sweet and innocent, but then when you get him home, he turns all dirty and rough and wants to do nasty things to you.



Oh definitely


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 11, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> The reason I like him is because he's one of 'those' boys.
> You know - he seems really sweet and innocent, but then when you get him home, he turns all dirty and rough and wants to do nasty things to you.
> 
> *That's my favourite type of boy.*



Mine too


----------



## Melinda (Dec 11, 2007)

Gethin isnt dirty.  He isnt withing a prayer or being dirty.
Zoooo, he'd take you home, play you his favourite Scissor Sisters record and then tuck you up in on the bottom bunk while he took the top bunk.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 11, 2007)

I thought he was gay?


----------



## zoooo (Dec 11, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Gethin isnt dirty.  He isnt withing a prayer or being dirty.
> Zoooo, he'd take you home, play you his favourite Scissor Sisters record and then tuck you up in on the bottom bunk while he took the top bunk.



Aw!

I'm quite liking that too, to be honest.


----------



## Melinda (Dec 11, 2007)

Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> I thought he was gay?


We've discussed this before, I deffo think he's a gayer! But Ive also heard recently he's dating your very own Katherine Jenkins. That piece of gossip smacks of publicity stunt tbh.


Zoooo, being happy that Geth has lent you his spare pair of Pajamas isnt the same as wanting to touch his willy!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 11, 2007)

Can't I do both?


----------



## Melinda (Dec 11, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Can't I do both?


He's had his willy laminated, sorry.  It makes cleaning easier.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 11, 2007)

Right, that's it!

One day, I will see said willy firsthand, and all you naysayers will be proved wrong!!

I have declared it, and so it shall be.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 11, 2007)

S'alright zooo, I agree with you here.

I think he's one of those nice boys you could take home and yer mum would love him....... then he'd be dead mucky when you're alone.

Lovely


----------



## zoooo (Dec 11, 2007)

Yay !


----------



## Melinda (Dec 11, 2007)

Ken doll or not, Geth IS very pretty


----------



## janeb (Dec 13, 2007)

On 'It Takes Two' last night Matt did not look good at all, and the clip of the training looked pretty awful - I think he's lost it, the nerves are too much.  Also, the body language between him, Flavia and Vincent was very interesting.  No idea if anything has been going on but I'm sure something there isn't helping him.    

Gethin and Alesha in the final for sure


----------



## Melinda (Dec 13, 2007)

Ooh interesting. The way Flavia and Vincent are dancing atm, they are very much 'together.' Whatever set crush/ flirtation happened with Matt and Flavia, its over. Vincent won the day. 

Poor Matt, heartbroken and his dancing has gone to shit. 

Ok- Im going back to work now!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> We've discussed this before, I deffo think he's a gayer! But Ive also heard recently he's dating your very own Katherine Jenkins. That piece of gossip smacks of publicity stunt tbh.
> 
> 
> Zoooo, being happy that Geth has lent you his spare pair of Pajamas isnt the same as wanting to touch his willy!



Oh well if its jenko he's seeing then its defo a big fat publicity stunt


----------



## Melinda (Dec 13, 2007)

Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> Oh well if its jenko he's seeing then its defo a big fat publicity stunt


I have no concrete reason for disliking her  but she is a proper big, scary singing glamapuss!

She's doing Viva la Diva with Darcey Bussell, who I adore- but I cant bring myself to go!


----------



## janeb (Dec 13, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Ooh interesting. The way Flavia and Vincent are dancing atm, they are very much 'together.' Whatever set crush/ flirtation happened with Matt and Flavia, its over. Vincent won the day.
> 
> Poor Matt, heartbroken and his dancing has gone to shit.



I think this might be the crux of the matter, poor Matt


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> I have no concrete reason for disliking her  but she is a proper big, scary singing glamapuss!
> 
> She's doing Viva la Diva with Darcey Bussell, who I adore- but I cant bring myself to go!



she is so bloody well nice and sickly 

Im not buying it for one minute, she is a big fat diva airhead


----------



## janeb (Dec 13, 2007)

Did anyone see Gethin's rehersals for the Paso and the AT on It Takes Two?

My my, looks a bit good and Geth looks very hot

Also, hows this - Gethin AND John Barrowman, very flirty and showing how to make a TARDIS

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=SCRaKcyk2UE


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 13, 2007)

Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> she is so bloody well nice and sickly
> 
> Im not buying it for one minute, she is a big fat diva airhead



Ah, I've heard that she's a right cow, and is known to the musos(one of whom I know)who do her backing as 'SonyTits' cos thats who paid for 'em  . Also she's extremely digitally enhanced as well as surgically. Her orchestra are not impressed..........


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Ah, I've heard that she's a right cow, and is known to the musos(one of whom I know)who do her backing as 'SonyTits' cos thats who paid for 'em  . Also she's extremely digitally enhanced as well as surgically. Her orchestra are not impressed..........




That sounds more like the false welsh goddess i really see 

Now you know that chazza church aint a favourite of mine, but id love to see them two in a death match....chazz would kill her


----------



## Melinda (Dec 13, 2007)

janeb said:
			
		

> Also, hows this - Gethin AND John Barrowman, very flirty and showing how to make a TARDIS
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=SCRaKcyk2UE


Oh bless! But sadly you rate someway (about 3 weeks IMMIC!) behind Zoooo as a Gethin/ JB Obsessive! 

Alesha FTW!


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 13, 2007)

Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> That sounds more like the false welsh goddess i really see
> 
> Now you know that chazza church aint a favourite of mine, but id love to see them two in a death match....chazz would kill her



The same person who told me the CJ stuff has also backed Charl and says she's great to work with and shits all over CJ in the vocal stakes.

So there you have it, my insider knowledge of the Welsh divas  !


----------



## zoooo (Dec 13, 2007)

I think that TARDIS thing is one of my favourite videos on youtube.




			
				janeb said:
			
		

> Did anyone see Gethin's rehersals for the Paso and the AT on It Takes Two?
> 
> My my, looks a bit good and Geth looks very hot



eeeeeeeeee!!!

That was the noise I made when I saw it.
He was being all aggressive and manly and 'grrr'.

Crikey.


----------



## janeb (Dec 14, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I think that TARDIS thing is one of my favourite videos on youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crikey indeed, am counting down to Saturday


----------



## zoooo (Dec 14, 2007)

http://www.heatworld.com/Article/3590/OMG!+Now+Gethin’s+stripping+off+too+*faints*

 
Woooo!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 14, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> http://www.heatworld.com/Article/3590/OMG!+Now+Gethin’s+stripping+off+too+*faints*
> 
> 
> Woooo!


mmm, thanks.

And thanks for directing me to the heat website - I went cold turkey on my heat habit about 2 years ago - because i never had time to read it, and because it was a waste of money...  oh dear...


----------



## Badger Kitten (Dec 14, 2007)

Blimey  at Gethin.

 Still want Alesha to win though.
Matt should be slung out on his childish arse this weekend.


----------



## Melinda (Dec 14, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> http://www.heatworld.com/Article/3590/OMG!+Now+Gethin’s+stripping+off+too+*faints*
> 
> 
> Woooo!


Bah! id rather pash on Anton DuBeke! 
My attention was instead taken by the David Beckham thumbnail on the same page. Please go back and have a look.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 14, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Bah! id rather pash on Anton DuBeke!
> *My attention was instead taken by the David Beckham thumbnail on the same page.* Please go back and have a look.



he does look rather fine, doesn't he?


----------



## Melinda (Dec 15, 2007)

Felix the Cat- Im rather ashamed of my reaction to David Beckham, I have since tucked my primal energies away.  I may go back for another peek later.


Great show tonight. Alesha was soooooooo fantastic. Love Matthew talking about keeping her after the show ends! I think he teared up!

Really pleased for Matt Di Angelo. He was grown up and committed and deserved to have a good night after last week. But did anyone else think he was over marked for his Waltz? It was lovely, but 4 x 10?!

Hmmm what happened to Gethin? Im liking him more now he's being more animated.
However its like he and Matt are on a see-saw, one does great one week and the other sinks.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Dec 15, 2007)

Yeah, _good_ waltz but... 4 tens? Especially after that week where Alesha waltzed and Arlene said she forgot where she was. I loved Alesha's tango - it was actually quite delicate for a tango rather than full on attack mode.

I'm just hoping it's not Alesha and Gethin in the dance off cos I'd really really like it to be the two of them in the final with Alesha and Matt as 2nd choice.

Gawd. I'll be a bag of nerves by the results show!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 15, 2007)

There have been many dances, by all three of them, that have been better than that one. For that to get the first four 10s of the series is just silly.

I know I'm biased, but I thought Gethin's argentine tango was stunning. So sexy and intense! Wow. 
He was a bit too, aggressive or something in his first dance though, a bit too over the top maybe. Still good though.

Matt's first dance was quite rubbish I thought, and the judges seemed to overmark him, presumably in an effort to encourage him after last week's fiasco.
Unless Gethin gets voted through, he's definitely out. They'll save Alesha or Matt over him, whether they deserve it or not. 


I really hope they're not bigging up Matt just because he's booked in to star in the Strictly Tour, and Gethin and Alesha aren't...


----------



## Melinda (Dec 15, 2007)

Im still dancing to Alesha's quickstep! Its on the rewind!

Mark Ronson's arrangement of the Zuton's 'Valerie' is one of my favorite tunes this year. Loved the dance!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 15, 2007)

yup - unless gethin gets the top vote, he's out - which is sad.

why does camilla always wear those ugly lacy things round her neck?


----------



## Melinda (Dec 15, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> yup - unless gethin gets the top vote, he's out - which is sad.
> 
> why does camilla always wear those ugly lacy things round her neck?


~Ive wondered that too. Plus she's the only professional female whose dresses are consistently awful. She dresses like her grandmother chooses her wardrobe.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 15, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> ~Ive wondered that too. Plus she's the only professional female whose dresses are consistently awful. She dresses like her grandmother chooses her wardrobe.


mmm - the yellow abomination last week was just grim.  Didn't you love alesha's quickstep frock, though?  Best dress she's worn, i thought.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm hoping it's Matt and Gethin in the dance-off, and Gethin goes through to the final.  

Although the way the voting has gone, Gethin's likely to be voted through, and then it would be Alesha and Matt in the dance-off, and Alesha would be saved, hopefully.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 16, 2007)

Grrrr, I don't want to have to wait until Tuesday night to watch this show! (Was on my way back from London last night when it was on, my sister in law has Sky+'d it for me ) Although it sounds like I'm going to be angry about Matt being overmarked.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 16, 2007)

Tuesday?!
Nightmare!

Does that mean the results show too?


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 16, 2007)

Nah, I'm back at home now so will spoil it for myself by knowing the outcome before I watch the dances


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 16, 2007)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I'm hoping it's Matt and Gethin in the dance-off, and Gethin goes through to the final.
> 
> *Although the way the voting has gone, Gethin's likely to be voted through, and then it would be Alesha and Matt in the dance-off, and Alesha would be saved, hopefully*.



I so hope that its this way round., cos if its Matt and Gethin in the dance off it could go either way. If its between Matt and Alesha, Alesha will go thru unless she trips over- the judges love her soooooo much. And, tbf, she is by far the better dancer.

Then we will have the final we want (and deserve ) - Alesha and Gethin!!!


----------



## Melinda (Dec 16, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Nah, I'm back at home now so will spoil it for myself by knowing the outcome before I watch the dances


Youtube the dances? That way you can watch tonight in peace.

Alesha was glorious! To my bessie mate's (male) horror, her dance partner teared up when  thinking about letting her go at the end.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 16, 2007)

Not feeling that special professionals' routine at all. Who the fuck were those cheesy stuck-in-the-80s Butlins pair? The whole thing looked like it had come straight off a tour of Butlins.


----------



## Melinda (Dec 16, 2007)

Results Show
Er... the half naked Russian and his blonde dancer friend doing gymnatics- wtf?!  

Loved the kids dancing their jive! Their parents must be so proud! It was lovely!


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 16, 2007)

Yay! Alesha in the final for sure 

Funnily enough, I reckon being in the dance-off last week was the best thing that could have happened for her - people must have realised she's more vulnerable than she looks, and started voting this week.

I'm just praying they choose Gethin now tbh, Matt is not consistent and he's a little bit of a nob.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 16, 2007)

but he got 4 tens for this dance.  i don't want him to go through, but I have a feeling gethin won't get the vote.


----------



## Melinda (Dec 16, 2007)

Yay! Alesha! I love that girl! ~Im soooooo happy!

Excellent point about Alesha in the bottom 2 last week. She had been  hyped so much, everyone either assumed she'd be safe or voted to make sure their boys got in.

Not fussed which one get in tbh!


----------



## Melinda (Dec 16, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> but he got 4 tens for this dance.  i don't want him to go through, but I have a feeling gethin won't get the vote.


Gethin's personality turned up too late in the competition. Really should have got that acting coach in weeks ago. He should have been bigger and bolder much sooner.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 16, 2007)

aww camilla looks like she's going to \cry

boo.


----------



## Scarlette (Dec 16, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Yay! Alesha! I love that girl! ~Im soooooo happy!
> 
> Excellent point about Alesha in the bottom 2 last week. She had been  hyped so much, everyone either assumed she'd be safe or voted to make sure their boys got in.
> 
> Not fussed which one get in tbh!



I think Alesha is SPLENDID! I was worried that the old boys getting in cos of women voting for the ones they fancy thing would happen, but hurrah!!


----------



## Badger Kitten (Dec 16, 2007)

Hurrah, the correct result, and now Alesha will win.


----------



## Melinda (Dec 16, 2007)

milly molly said:
			
		

> I think Alesha is SPLENDID! I was worried that the old boys getting in cos of women voting for the ones they fancy thing would happen, but hurrah!!


Hurrah indeed. 

But I feel the shine is off slightly (well for an hour or too!) because of Camilla's face- she was GUTTED. She did want it so very much. She's been in every season and performed beautifully every time. 

I really feel Matt was over marked. Plus in previous dance offs, dancers have been  judged on future expectations and past perfromance. The judges claimed tonights judging was all based on tonight alone,  but why keep measuring Matt's performance last week against this week's then? No fair.

I feel bad now! ***whispers to heartbroken Zoooo, it should have been Gethin***


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 16, 2007)

Matt should have gone out last week, anyway. 

Still, Alesha ftw.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 16, 2007)

FINALLY I can vent a bit! I knew last night and was jolly sad.

Still, at least we'll see Gethin again in the Xmas special. 
And he has a career to go back to, unlike some. *cough*Matt*cough*
I'm not bitter!

He should have come second to Alesha though, not third to Matt. Boo.


----------



## alef (Dec 16, 2007)

When is the winner officially announced? I thought it was this evening, but the betting markets are still open on it. I'm in the strange position of gambling on the outcome although I've never watched the show...


----------



## Melinda (Dec 16, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> When is the winner officially announced? I thought it was this evening, but the betting markets are still open on it. I'm in the strange position of gambling on the outcome although I've never watched the show...


Finale is next week.  Who is your money on?

Im going to be quite ill if you make money on this without having watched it!


----------



## alef (Dec 16, 2007)

I backed Alesha Dixon at evens and her price has now dropped to 1/2, so I could make a profit by betting against her now. But I think I'll hold out and stick with the full bet. 

I don't even know what she looks like, my gamble is entirely based on a blog that reported internet searches on her were way in excess of the others, a clear indication that she's highly popular with the public.


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 16, 2007)

I missed it tonight - did Matt and Gethin have to go in a dance-off which Gethin won, or did they just announce the two finalists? If the former, did Matt fuck it up like last week, or did the judges just come back to their senses after last night's silly over-marking?

Lookin forward to the final anyhoo


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 16, 2007)

They were in the dance-off and Gethin is out


----------



## zoooo (Dec 16, 2007)

ie, it was a travesty!!


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 17, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> They were in the dance-off and Gethin is out


oh fuck!    How the fuck did that happen?

I subconsciously misread all the above posts to put Gethin in the final


----------



## Ms T (Dec 17, 2007)

I went back to work today after two weeks off to an e-mail offering me tickets to the Strictly Christmas Special.  Which was recorded on the 10th  December.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh no!!!


----------



## Melinda (Dec 17, 2007)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I went back to work today after two weeks off to an e-mail offering me tickets to the Strictly Christmas Special.  Which was recorded on the 10th  December.


Thats too awful to laugh. 

What a shame.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 17, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Thats too awful to laugh.
> 
> What a shame.



I don't know who's more gutted - me or hendo.


----------



## Melinda (Dec 17, 2007)

Ive got to say, Id find it easier to forgive myself than if my partner had made the same mistake!

Its monumental! I would be in such a sulk! Was it the usal past champions and runners up dancing off against each other? Mark Ramprash, Darren Gough Denise Lewis, Colin Jackson, Jill Halfpenny and Zoe Ball?

Im crying for you both! And you owe Hendo!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 17, 2007)

Don't!  I think Ramps is in it and I luuurve him.   

It's not really my fault though - I was off sick!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 17, 2007)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/strictlycomedancing/a41013/in-pictures-strictly-christmas-special.html

I really wish I hadn't looked at that.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Dec 17, 2007)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I went back to work today after two weeks off to an e-mail offering me tickets to the Strictly Christmas Special.  Which was recorded on the 10th  December.


----------



## Melinda (Dec 17, 2007)

Ms T said:
			
		

> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/strictlycomedancing/a41013/in-pictures-strictly-christmas-special.html
> 
> I really wish I hadn't looked at that.


Oh no! Truly sorry.
Louisa and Vincent too! Yipee! Wish it was a samba she was doing though!

Karen Hardy looks fabulous! Love her!

Surprised at Emma Bunton taking part, its not as if she's busy these days.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 21, 2007)

Im so chuffed matt sneaked in, i was in Germany and missed it, only found out today!!!!  Hurrah!!!


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 22, 2007)

Here we go then...


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 22, 2007)

euww - i don't like tess's dress!


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm not too into Alesha's hair either. 

But fuck, she's clearly in a different class


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 22, 2007)

i loved brucie's song and dance - fuck, the man's in his 80's iirc - what a legend!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 22, 2007)

I really like Brucie now. He's made me laugh loads of times during this series. I never thought I'd say that!


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 22, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> euww - i don't like tess's dress!




'Tis bloody horrible!

Not much in it so far, eh?


----------



## zoooo (Dec 22, 2007)

At least Gethin wore his special see-through chest-baring black shirt.

Merry Christmas one and all...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 22, 2007)

Who won then???


----------



## ethel (Dec 22, 2007)

still on! bbc 1 now


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Dec 22, 2007)

Yay! Soapstar tottie didn't win!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 22, 2007)

Aw. They were both fantastic.
What an ace final!


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 22, 2007)

Fab, just fab. 

Glad Alesha won  , sad for Matt  .

And wasn't Tess cheeky asking if Matt and Flavia will still see each other now the competition is over  ?

Thoroughly enjoyed the whole thing - can't wait until next years competition!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 22, 2007)

Awww alesha said  i love you .........is he gay her partner??

what an ace final!!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 22, 2007)

I fink so.

They all love their partners though, bless em.

I love Matthew Cutler too!

Sad it's over.  I guess I'll have to wait a couple of weeks and get obsessed with that ice dancing one...


----------

